# The Seas of Blood (a piritical game) - Full



## Phoenix (Jul 18, 2005)

Started in this thread (strongly recommend you to click here).​
'The Seas of Blood’ is a PbP with a difference. Though the players will be delving though an adventure seeking a defiante resolution, the adventure will be heavily based on the group’s decisions. What does this mean?

I’m looking for four players that can provide a special skill-set for this game. I’m not looking for people that simply respond to the GM whenever he provides a problem, nor simply talks to the other players when an adventure requires a decision. I want four players to play real people.

They must be able to shoot of in tangents, talk politics to each other, and share cake recipes. This game is based more on the players than the story, more on what you do than what I say.

IF you think that you can be a part of this dynamic group, then get a character background posted (be as liberal as you want with your history, but don’t go overboard). Many aspects of the background have been left vague at the moment (I’d like to complete my background based on character histories), and I am keen to post once the players are accepted.

There are only a handful of things to remember:
- Each of the ships (*IF* there is more than one) will require a set of skilled crew.  I don't need shiphands, NPCs will do.  Your characters will have very SPECIFIC trained jobs to do on board.
- If you think you'll have committments, even a possibility of one, in the first two weeks of play, don't apply.  This is when I'll be starting the story, we'll need EVERYONE on board.  If you're not interested in playing, I'm not interested in running.
- The story is more important than statistics, if you want to play a Commoner, go for it (I’ve always been partial to the Accountant myself).
- This is a game of storytelling, though there will be combat involved you will be disappointed if you design your character solely for fighting. Pack a sword though.
- Applicants must be able to post once every 1-2 days, this will be a fast-paced game so if you have holidays or you know you can’t keep up, don’t apply.
- A command of the English language.  I'm really not kidding, I'm sick of reading people's posts that are poorly constructed.  If you can't put in the effort, neither will I.
- I'll need assistance during start up from one of the players.....
*BRONT*
.....basically I'll need a decent map with civilized and non-civilized areas that is small enough but large enough....broad enough for you?  I don't need a full continent, just a couple of countries and some uninhabited areas would be nice.

The logistics?
8th level characters (no need to worry about who is playing what or if you need a cleric).
35 point statistics buy.
PHB races only, Classes upon approval...NOTE: I HAVE NO BOOKS!  I know most of them, but I'm half-way across the world from home, so....be prepared to detail your classes if i require.
60,000 gp starting money (anything from the PHB or DMG only).
_Special Note: All characters may only possess a maximum of 4 scrolls, 6 potions and 4 permanent magic items* (all which will of course feature in your background, and the weapons will have names, thanks  )_

I'm still working of crew logistics too.  If someone can copy ship data, travel rules and naval combat onto here for me, that'd be nice.  

[sblock]*If you even think about spending all of your money to the last cent on magic items without taking into consideration other matters, god help me I will spank you.  If I need to explain this concept to you, it will be in crayon.
[/sblock]

Need an example of gameplay?

CLICK HERE COBBERS​
Note: More information, much more, is available in the other thread.  given time I'll transfer it all across, including that little bit which tells you what the story is about.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 18, 2005)

_"Some people are born into money, other people work hard for what they possess, then there are people like us who just can't help drinking it all away..."
- Captain Reginald "Frothing" Murphy, The Oceanbitch​ _ 

The tale is an old one, and one that is all too common on the docks of Tavenport.  Two Captains in dock at the same time, their crew in for drinking and wenching, all bragging of their exploits on the sea, legal or not.

The Annals of History state that in the Year of the Crimson Snake, 569PO, that one of these meetings did occur in the drinking house of The Dyke and Wheelbarrow.  It was here that two Captains faced off each other across a small table lined with tankards, coins and cards.

But these were no ordinary Captains, for in their day they were the greatest pirates on the known seas, both with large prices on their heads from lawful authorities.  The travellers of the world knew their names well and stood either in fear or awe at their presence.  But none could decide who was the true ruler of the seas, for both of the Captains respected each other's reputation enough to avoid open conflict, as they did not know who would be the winner.

In that fateful drinking den there was posed a wager, one that would send shockwaves through civilized lands for leagues around them for years to come.  The bet was simple.

In three months time the two Captains would meet in Haven's Den (the legendary and secret meeting place of pirates), the ship that possessed the greatest treasures would be known forever as the more powerful, and her Captain the true ruler of the waves.  The loser would abandon her ship and all of her treasures to the winner, who would sail off leaving the losing crew behind with only enough food and water to last them until the next pirate ship arrived to rescue them.

A race against time, for greed and honour.


----------



## Bront (Jul 18, 2005)

Some more indepth background the estimed captain.  Obviously not complete, but should give you something to attach yourself to him if you're part of the crew.  All positions beyond Captain are open, as my Cohort does not need to be the First Mate.


> Captain Jonathon Swoops, of the Moon Goddess, and Honorable Pirate of the Seas is renowned as a sailor and a leader.  The Moon Goddess is one of the fastest ships on the seas, and her crew is one of the best trained.  Known for being trustworthy in deals, as well as good to his crew, he commands incredible respect from those in the sea-going community.
> 
> Little is known of how Captain Swoops came to command the Moon Goddess, but he does and does it well.  With his right hand man, Phineus Morgan, priest of Fharlanghn, he has rounded up a fine crew.  Rumors vary from him stealing the ship, him taking over the ship when another pirate retired, to even a noble backer keeps him on a payroll.  However he ascended to captain, he cuts an intimidating figure, a hard bargain, and is a skilled swordsman to boot.



Phineus is my Cohort, and most the rest of the crew beyond you all will be followers (Leadership score of 10, probably 12, possibly more.).

Jonathon is getting close to being done.  He's a Rogue 2/Swashbuckler 3/Dread Pirate 3, and a lot of fun.  Has some good social/negotiating skills, and can move about a ship.  He can NOT do any sort of disarm, or many of the other roguish skills.

Phineus will end up being a Cleric 6, which will be even more usefull if no one else wants to be a cleric.  I'm willing to change him to not step on anyone's toes if someone wants to play a cleric.

Pheonix, I'll fill you on on any non-standard rules from the classes I'm playing.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Some more indepth background the estimed captain.  Obviously not complete, but should give you something to attach yourself to him if you're part of the crew.  All positions beyond Captain are open, as my Cohort does not need to be the First Mate.
> 
> Phineus is my Cohort, and most the rest of the crew beyond you all will be followers (Leadership score of 10, probably 12, possibly more.).
> 
> ...




Rockin'.

If you don't mind, I think I'd like to create your cohort, based simply on the fact that the Leadership feat doesn't guarentee the perfect cohort


----------



## Bront (Jul 18, 2005)

Pheonix:
[sblock]Should I pay for the ship myself?  Or should I just assume we have one?  Also, I'm open to work out how Swoops came into the ship with you.  That's part of why I left how he got the ship vague till I worked it out with you.[/sblock]

Dread Pirate class gets some command and deplomacy bonuses, and swashbuckler isn't to hard to deal with.  I'll type everything non-standard up.  Probably have him done tomorow night, though I'll add tid bits about other crewmembers into the background as things progress.


----------



## Bront (Jul 18, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Rockin'.
> 
> If you don't mind, I think I'd like to create your cohort, based simply on the fact that the Leadership feat doesn't guarentee the perfect cohort



Hehe, if you want.  My take was the Cleric, with the Travel and Weather domain.  Probably Neutral Good like Swoops.  A sailor, still decent diplomat, probably bigger in the mental stats instead of the physical ones.  If he's fairly close to that, it's likely what I would have done.

Weather Domain from CD

WEATHER DOMAIN

Granted Power: Survival is a class skill.
Weather Domain Spells

```
Spell Name		Brief Description
1 Obscuring Mist	Fog surrounds you.
2 Fog Cloud		Fog obscures vision.
3 Call Lightning	Calls down lightning bolts (3d6 per bolt) from sky.
4 Sleet Storm		Hampers vision and movement.
5 Ice Storm		Hail deals 5d6 damage in cylinder 40 ft. across.
6 Control Winds		Change wind direction and speed.
7 Control Weather	Changes weather in local area.
8 Whirlwind		Cyclone deals damage and can pick up creatures.
9 Storm of Vengeance	Storm rains acid, lightning, and hail.
```


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Pheonix:
> [sblock]Should I pay for the ship myself?  Or should I just assume we have one?  Also, I'm open to work out how Swoops came into the ship with you.  That's part of why I left how he got the ship vague till I worked it out with you.[/sblock]
> 
> Dread Pirate class gets some command and deplomacy bonuses, and swashbuckler isn't to hard to deal with.  I'll type everything non-standard up.  Probably have him done tomorow night, though I'll add tid bits about other crewmembers into the background as things progress.




Well I gave you 60k cash to start off with, that's more than enough to buy your ship with plus any siege engines that you want.  I was thinking about making you pay for it actually, but instead the 'group' can have a 20k slush fund to buy the ship and siege engines, ship things, etc... If you wanna buy more things out of your own money, or if other people want to put money into the ship, that's fine.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hehe, if you want.  My take was the Cleric, with the Travel and Weather domain.  Probably Neutral Good like Swoops.  A sailor, still decent diplomat, probably bigger in the mental stats instead of the physical ones.  If he's fairly close to that, it's likely what I would have done.




I'm sure I'll get close to it


----------



## Bront (Jul 18, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Well I gave you 60k cash to start off with, that's more than enough to buy your ship with plus any siege engines that you want.  I was thinking about making you pay for it actually, but instead the 'group' can have a 20k slush fund to buy the ship and siege engines, ship things, etc... If you wanna buy more things out of your own money, or if other people want to put money into the ship, that's fine.



Sounds fair.  Of course, i need to do research on how much ships cost and such.  (I think I won't go the Folding Boat route)


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sounds fair.  Of course, i need to do research on how much ships cost and such.  (I think I won't go the Folding Boat route)




Thank you...


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 18, 2005)

Here is what I got so far. Trying for the Navigator spot.



> Meenaa Shoulin
> 
> Meenaa was brought up in Tavenport by her mum. Her father she never knew and her mother refused to ever talk about him. Meenaa always suspected that he might be a pirate, and that was the reason her mother tried to teach her to hate all things that had to do with pirates. As a young girl, it was hard to pretend, but it got easier with the years. Now, her mother passed away, Meenaa is on her own.
> 
> She met captain Swoops in port a couple of years ago, and talked her way aboard the ship. Since then, she havn't left it. She's taken on the mantle of Navigator, as well as honing her innate magical abilities. She secretly have a small crush on Phineas, but she would never ever have the guts to tell him that. Blasting other pirates to pieces, no problem. Opening her heart for the ones that might need it, never.




Meenaa is a sorceress. As of yet, I am not sure what magic school I should focus on, to help in naval battle/sitations, any suggestions?

Phoenix: You said PHB races only, so playing an Aasimar is out of question then?


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 18, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Here is what I got so far. Trying for the Navigator spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, it is out of the question.

It's a nice start to the background, can't wait to see more detail and history.  Feel free to make things up, lots of things....you are 8th level after all and weren't born that way....  

I like PC backstory, gives me something to work on, improvise, you sure won't break anything.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 18, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Yes, it is out of the question.
> 
> It's a nice start to the background, can't wait to see more detail and history.  Feel free to make things up, lots of things....you are 8th level after all and weren't born that way....
> 
> I like PC backstory, gives me something to work on, improvise, you sure won't break anything.




No problem, I figured the +1 LA was messing it up anyway. I guess I'll go human Sorcerer, loooking at spells now, to build her background on.. Do you allow spells from the Complete books?


----------



## Bront (Jul 18, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> No problem, I figured the +1 LA was messing it up anyway. I guess I'll go human Sorcerer, mostly transmutation spells... Do you allow spells from the Complete books?



I believe he will if you tell them to him first.  He doesn't have the books with him, so anything non-standard needs to be explained. (And possibly approved).

On a side note, A few Survival and knowledge geography ranks would be usefull for the navigator.  (If it makes you feel any better, I've spent at least 30 skill points on skills of questionable use but general ship applications and may rarely use some of them, and not all of them are PrC required.)


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 18, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> No problem, I figured the +1 LA was messing it up anyway. I guess I'll go human Sorcerer, loooking at spells now, to build her background on.. Do you allow spells from the Complete books?




If you 'll detail them here, keep in mind though that if you select a great deal of combat spells you'll be weakening your character, they'll be combat no doubt, but a lot of other stuff too...


----------



## Bront (Jul 18, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> If you 'll detail them here, keep in mind though that if you select a great deal of combat spells you'll be weakening your character, they'll be combat no doubt, but a lot of other stuff too...



In his other game, I've been involve in a whole 2 rounds of combat, and generaly been more interested in fleeing it when I got a potential second opertunity to enter it.  I still don't know if I killed anything in the first one (or if the target was already dead   ).

Just to give you a sample.  Might be a bit more combat in this game due to it's piraty nature, but probably not combat heavy by any means.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 18, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> If you 'll detail them here, keep in mind though that if you select a great deal of combat spells you'll be weakening your character, they'll be combat no doubt, but a lot of other stuff too...




Nah, not focusing on combat spells, rather spells that might be handy at sea in general.

As for the skills, I was looking at the Able Learner feat from Races of Destiny. What it does is that cross-class skills cost 1 skill point/rank instead of 2skill points/rank.


----------



## Bront (Jul 18, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Nah, not focusing on combat spells, rather spells that might be handy at sea in general.
> 
> As for the skills, I was looking at the Able Learner feat from Races of Destiny. What it does is that cross-class skills cost 1 skill point/rank instead of 2skill points/rank.



Human (Or doppleganger) only I believe, right?


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Human (Or doppleganger) only I believe, right?




Yes, and can only be taken at 1st level. cross-class skills still have the same maximum rank, but is "cheaper" to get.


----------



## Bront (Jul 18, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Yes, and can only be taken at 1st level. cross-class skills still have the same maximum rank, but is "cheaper" to get.



Yup, very nice, and usefull for a more flexable character (Especialy when you need either lots of cross class skills, and have few skill points).  I have a character with it myself, more just point out the restrictions to Pheonix


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 18, 2005)

You may call me Ramses WaveBorne. I am the crow’s nest man for this ship. 
Yes I’m half sea elf and half human. My father is a commander of a legion of sea elf marines. I have never met him. My mother is a tavern owner in the harbor town of Saltbluff. 
I have been working the crows nest for many years with my faithful dolphin Fluke swimming alongside the ship and my seagull familiar Stormsong flying by my side.
As a child I was trained in the art of the twin blades and the sea. But I also have the power of magic flowing through me and have studied that to some extent.


Ramses is Ranger 4/ Sorcerer 4; Neutral good. 
His animal companion is a dolphin
His Familiar is a seagull (as the Hawk)


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yup, very nice, and usefull for a more flexable character (Especialy when you need either lots of cross class skills, and have few skill points).  I have a character with it myself, more just point out the restrictions to Pheonix




Thanks Chief.....


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 18, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> You may call me Ramses WaveBorne. I am the crow’s nest man for this ship.
> Yes I’m half sea elf and half human. My father is a commander of a legion of sea elf marines. I have never met him. My mother is a tavern owner in the harbor town of Saltbluff.
> I have been working the crows nest for many years with my faithful dolphin Fluke swimming alongside the ship and my seagull familiar Stormsong flying by my side.
> As a child I was trained in the art of the twin blades and the sea. But I also have the power of magic flowing through me and have studied that to some extent.
> ...




Sounds cool, give me a full write up of background and stuff, i like the idea.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 18, 2005)

Able Learner [Racial]
You have a great aptitude for learning
*Prerequisite:* Human or Doppledanger
*Benefit: * All skill ranks cost 1 skill poin for you to purchase, even if the skill is cross-class for you. The maximum number of ranks you can puchase in a cross-class skill remains the same.
This feat does not affect the skill points cost to learn a new language or to gain litteracy.
*Normal:* Cross-class skills costs 2 skill points per rank.
*Special:* This feat may only be taken at 1st level


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 18, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Sounds cool, give me a full write up of background and stuff, i like the idea.



Name:  Ramses Waveborne
Class:  Ranger 4/ Sorcerer 4
Race:  Half Sea Elf
Alignment:  Neutral Good
Deity: 
Age: 38
Gender: Male
Height: 5’8”
Weight: 148
Eyes: Sea Green
Hair: Blond
Skin: Pale with Green ting.

Ability Scores: Str: 12/Dex: 14/Con: 12/Int: 12/Wis: 15/Cha: 16 
HP:   (4d8+4d4+8 Con)
AC: 12 (+2 Dex)
Init: +2 (+2 dex) 
BAB: +6
Saves: Fort: +5/Ref: +5/Will: + 5
Move: 30’
Weight Allowance: Light 43, Medium 86, Heavy 130, Pull 450, Lift 130.

Attacks: 
Rapier +5 1d6+1 18-20/x2
Off hand Dagger +2 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Composite Mighty Long Bow +8 1d8+1 /x3

Racial Abilities:
Immunity to Sleep spells and similar magical effects, and a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against enchantment spells or effects. Low-light vision: A half-elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions. +1 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.  +2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Imformation checks. Elven Blood: For all effects related to race, a half-elf is considered an elf. 
Class Abilities: 
Ranger: Track, Wild empathy, favored enemy (Animals), 2 weapon combat style, Endurance, Animal companion (dolphin) as 1st level druid.
Sorcerer: Summon Familiar (SeaGull) as hawk.

Sorcerer Spells Per Day: 
Cantrips: 6 (DC: 12)
1st Level: 7 (DC: 13)
2nd Level: 4 (DC: 14)

Sorcerer Spells Known:
Cantrips: Mending, Prestidigitation, Message, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light 
1st Level: Jump, Animate Rope, Endure Elements.
2nd Level:Alter Self

1st Level Ranger Spell: Speak with Animals (DC: 13)

Feats: 
Alertness, Acrobatic, Athletic.

Skills: (Ability + Ranks + Misc.) 
Hide +2 (+2 Dex) 
Move Silently +2 (+2 Dex) 
Listen +7 (+2 Wis, +1 race, +2 alertness, +2 familiar) 
Search +2 (+1 Int, +1 race) 
Spot +16 (+2 Wis, 9 ranks +1 racial, +2 alertness, +2 familiar)
Jump +3 (+1 Str, +2 acrobatic)
Climb +10 (+1 Str, 7 ranks, +2 athletic)
Swim +12 (+1 Str, 9 ranks, +2 athletic)
Rope Use +7 (+2 Dex, 5 ranks)
Tumble +6 (+2 Dex, 2 ranks, +2 acrobatic)
Diplomacy +5 (+3 Cha, +2 racial)
Gather Information +5 (+3 Cha, +2 racial)
Knowledge Nature +8 (+1 Int, 7 ranks)
Survival +9 (+2 Wis, 7 ranks)
Knowledge Shipping lanes +5 (+1 Int, 4 ranks)
Profession Sailor +5 (+2 Wis, 3 ranks)
Balance +4 (+2 Dex, 2 ranks)

Languages: 
Common, Elf, Draconic.

Gear: (Total weight: w) 


Physical Description: 
 Ram is a thin wiry man with no body hair and a slight green ting to his skin. He has slight webs between his toes. He typicaly wears very little in the way of clothing mainly a pair of breeches and sandals with a head wrap and vest. 

Personality: 
You may call me Ramses WaveBorne. I am the crow’s nest man for this ship. 
Yes I’m half sea elf and half human. My father is a commander of a legion of sea elf marines. I have never met him. My mother is a tavern owner in the harbor town of Saltbluff. 
I have been working the crows nest for many years with my faithful dolphin Fluke swimming alongside the ship and my seagull familiar Stormsong flying by my side.
As a child I was trained in the art of the twin blades and the sea. But I also have the power of magic flowing through me and have studied that to some extent

more background coming soon


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 18, 2005)

I would love to join the crew.  However, I may be at a bit of a disadvantage as my knowledge of naval warfare involves guns and wind and the use of magic on board is a detail I can not quite grasp.  I say detail, because I undwer the big picture, but not the minute detail needed to play a PBP.

I can think of 2 different character concepts, but only having core books I might be at a loss to flesh them out.

first concept - Master of arms.  As a wee lad he was sent off to sea to join the lands navy.  The lad was accepted as payment of back taxes.  On board he was quickly known as a powder monkey.  He would scamper up and down the cramped ladders hauling magical components to the mages and gunpowder (arrows?) to the ship's cannons.  As time progressed and he got bigger and older, he stayed with the gun crews he learned about the different types of ships and what it takes to de-mast each type or blow a hole in the ship.  How to fire a meaningful warning shot and the best way to slow and capture a ship with out sinking it.  Eventually, he left his country's navy and joined the merchant ships.  Hired on as a gunners mate, he improved his knowledge of gunnery tactics and how best to use magical means with the smallest cost of expensive components.  He has since joined the current ship as their master of arms and can be seen drilling the gun crews night and day.

Second concept – Navigator.  Being the son of a merchant, he learned the ways of reading the currents and navigating by the stars.  He learned how to read maps and determine how accurate the charts where.  To be able to read the water and know that the chart was nothing but hogwash or written by a sailor who has visited the very water they are in.


----------



## Bront (Jul 18, 2005)

Actualy, cannons aren't an option.  We're talking Balistas, Mangonels and such.  I'm doing research myself, as I don't have many sea supliments either, just thought it would be a cool concept.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, cannons aren't an option.  We're talking Balistas, Mangonels and such.  I'm doing research myself, as I don't have many sea supliments either, just thought it would be a cool concept.





I was wondering about that.  Thank you for the update. Agent silvermane jumped in to be a top man so that is why I did nothing to come up with that background.  

Without cannons, I am trying to figure out how to be a crew without being a mage.


I guess another background can be the Captain's coxswain. Part bodyguard, part friend, part eyes and ears as well for the Capt.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2005)

You'd think being born on the rolling planks of a ship in the eye of a hurricane would be an ill omen, yet, amongst my people, the Sea Folk, it is a blessing bestowed only rarely.  I am Nerei din Dyeus, the Wavemistress of the Moon Goddess.  My place is beside Jonathon, although our history is varied, it has its merits.

When the sails go calm, I breathe the winds into them, when the seas rear and chop at our bow, I calm the waves, and when the creatures of the deep rise up to grapple at our masts I send them back to the depths.

The endless sea are my rolling hills and the pitching deck my home.

-----

OOC Info:
Human Druid 8


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Without cannons, I am trying to figure out how to be a crew without being a mage.




You could be a rogue type who specializes in boarding an enemies ship prior to engagement (ranks in Swim, water breathing, etc.) and sabotage things.

Or, you could be a fighter type who basically functions as a living cannonball.  Load him up onto a catapult and let him fly onto their decks to create a bit of onboard havoc.  A monk could also actually work pretty well for this concept.  Big jump skill, some ranks in swim in case he misses and goes in the water.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 18, 2005)

Placeholder for character.

I'll edit in my character tonight or tomorrow with her.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 19, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> You could be a rogue type who specializes in boarding an enemies ship prior to engagement (ranks in Swim, water breathing, etc.) and sabotage things.
> 
> Or, you could be a fighter type who basically functions as a living cannonball.  Load him up onto a catapult and let him fly onto their decks to create a bit of onboard havoc.  A monk could also actually work pretty well for this concept.  Big jump skill, some ranks in swim in case he misses and goes in the water.




I know I shouldn't introduce ideas for characters but...

Catapult....Ring of Feather Fall.....I lurrrrve it


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 19, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I know I shouldn't introduce ideas for characters but...
> 
> Catapult....Ring of Feather Fall.....I lurrrrve it




Hey! I thought of it!  If no one else wants to do it, I will


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

LOL nice idea.

There are some people who are just sailors.  Nothing wrong with being some guy who just sails, and enjoys the lifestyle.  It can work for any character class.  You don't have to do something special on the ship, but if your character is special, well skilled, and a fine man to have in a crew, then Captain Swoops will have found you.


----------



## TroyXavier (Jul 19, 2005)

Well, hopefully this will work

Kerwin Swiftswimmer
Human Ranger(3)/Barbarian(2)/Animal Lord (Shark) (3)

Personality: Kerwin tends to be quiet at first until he gets familiar with the situation.  If he has consumed alcohol however, he can be quite boisterous and rowdy.  He is eager to explore the world and see the many wonders it must contain.   He feels an empathy with sharks and will get into an arguement with anyone who puts such creatures down.   He enjoys nothing more than a good hunt or a good fight but will also be perfectly willing to negotiate if an opponent poses no obvious threat.

Background:
Kerwin Swiftswimmer is an island native who felt a kinship for the sea from the time he could walk.  His tribe was renowned for both fishing and boatbuilding, crafts Kerwin quickly learned.   They were also quite talented at hunting.   When Kerwin was of age he went on these hunting expeditions.   Kerwin however felt different.   He felt a need to explore.   The elders did not approve of such ideas.   They were afraid that he would be killed if he were to continue such foolish actions.   For a while, Kerwin grudgingly accepted this.   He worked on his skills with the long spear.   He also spent long periods swimming.   The ocean was one place where he felt at peace.   He saw many wonders and incredible sites under the water.  He knew that the ocean could not be the only place that held such wonders.  Somehow, he would have to leave his tribe.   He would get his chance when a ship was blown off course.  The pirates that landed on the island decided that since they were on the island, they would re-supply and recruit some new members.   Seeing this as a chance to get off the island and to explore the world, Kerwin enlisted with the pirates.     Kerwin spent much of his time on the ship improving his fighting techniques.    He also was willing to dive under the ship to clean off the debris that inevitably gathered upon it.  For reasons Kerwin did not quite understand, the sharks that often menaced other sailors seemed quite friendly with him.  He realized that he had an empathy with the sharks which would eventually become a bond.   The captain realized that this was quite an asset for the crew.   If anyone went over, Kerwin was assigned the task of rescuing them if sharks were involved.   Kerwin has since transferred to his current ship after receving a better offer.   With his spear Longtooth, he fights and sails and enjoys exploring the world.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok then, so far those that have expressed interest have been:

*TroyXavier*
_Kerwin Swiftswimmer - Rgr3/Bbn2/Ani3 _ 
Barnacle scraper, deck hand, lifeguard <?> and general marine
I like the idea, very cool.  Like I say to everyone, gimme that full background.

*Argent Silvermage*
_Ramses Waveborne - Rgr4/Sor4_
Crow's nest
You need a few ranks in Balance and Profession (sailor), otherwise I like it, can't wait to see the background.

*AmorFati*
_Meenaa Shoulin - Sor?_
Navigator
As a Navigator I am not sre how you are going to get the skills you'll need as a Sorceress, but I'll wait and see I guess.

*Bront*
_Captain Jonathon Swoops - Rog2/Swa3/DrP3_
Captain of the Moon Goddess
Bring it on cobber...

*NPC Cohort*
_Phineus - Clr6<?>_
Doctor
I'll take care of this bad boy, just tell me if e's supposed to be 6th level or not.

*Everyone Else*
The above are not definates.  If the backgrounds are poor and do not suit the game, then others will be picked.  I'm thinking that a group of 6 players is on the cards.

READ THESE BACKGROUNDS FOR EXPECTATIONS​
Why do I ask for so much backstory for your characters?  People that are willing to put a lot of work into their characters are more willing to play, are less likely to drop out, and are more fun


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> *AmorFati*
> _Meenaa Shoulin - Sor?_
> Navigator
> As a Navigator I am not sre how you are going to get the skills you'll need as a Sorceress, but I'll wait and see I guess.
> ...



That was what the Able Learner feat was for, so he can spend cross class and not get killed.

Phineus is definately 6th level.  Leadership score was listed (The Honorable Dread Pirate gets a +2 Honerable Reputation bonus to the Diplomacy score, and I don't see why he wouldn't also get that to Leadership for great renown (or at least the +1 for fair), so he's at at least 10, which is a 6th level cohort (technicaly 7th, but must be 2 levels lower than me), and gets a few 1st level folowers.

Anyone who needs a tongue in cheek idea, We need a Halfling Monk who can be a "Cook"   

A druid of the sea is always a fun idea.

A ship's crastsman (IE, someone who has a craft skill to repair the ship) would be invaluable.

Just brainstorming for anyone who needs it.  I'll have Swoops up soon (crunch mostly done, still working on the background a bit.)  I'll probably have stuff done on the ship sometime tomorow.


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

BTW, how are you doing HP?  I assumed you did 75% round up (D4=3, D6=5, D8=6, D10=8, D12=9), but if it's different, let me know.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, how are you doing HP?  I assumed you did 75% round up (D4=3, D6=5, D8=6, D10=8, D12=9), but if it's different, let me know.




Yup yup, that's fine.  And didn't you know that the role of the 'Doctor' on board is actually the cook, it's sailor's slang man....just so happens that he'll also be the cleric as well


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah, but you need a Ninja/Cook on any ship!

One other odd request.

I want to combine 2 unique armors into one item If I can calculate the base cost of the initial armor (in this case, +2 Breast Plate, which costs 4350) can I roll it into another item?  I know it will be expensive, but it will fit the character very well, and I can fit it into his background.  (In fact, I was going to link that to the boat to explain how he came into possesion of it.)

My hope, Celestial Armor of Command (Cost 41450), which I will name appropriately and tie to everything else.

If I had a Matched Set of magical weapons (no special properties, just a matched set for two weapon fighting), will that still count as 2 magic items?  (It's a question of 2 +1 weapons vs 1 +2 weapon, no special paired properties).  No big deal if the answer is no, just curious.  This is more of an RP thing (Technicaly, I'd be better off with a +2 weapon as far as combat is concerned).

I'm Heading to bed in a bit.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you need a Ninja/Cook on any ship!
> 
> One other odd request.
> 
> ...




No problem with combined armour, and i'll say it counts as two weapons


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

99.9% done.  Can't think of anything else he needs at the moment though.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Captain Jonathon Swoops
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue 2/Swashbuckler 3/Dread Pirate 3
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 8        [B]XP:[/B] 28000/36000
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +7         [B]HP:[/B] 67 (2d6+6d10+8)
[B]Con:[/B] 13 +1 (5p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +9     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)    [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -2         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +8    +0    +4    +0    +0    +0    22
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18
Celestial Armor of Command: AC 5, Enhancement +3, Max Dex +2, ACP -2, Light Armor

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +1    +1    +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                       7    +4    +2    +13
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +0    +1    +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Rapier                    +12    1d6+2*     18-20x2
-2WF			  +10    1d6+2*     18-20x2
Short Sword               +12    1d6+2*     19-20x2
-2WF Off Hand		  +10    1d6+1*     19-20x2
Longbow                   +12    1d8+2       20x3
*Additional +4 Insightful Strike damage

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Aquan, Halfling

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Sneak Attack: +1d6 Damage when flanking or opponent denied dex bonus.
Evasion: Reflex Save for half instead saves for none
Grace +1: Compitence Bonus to Reflex Saves in Light or no armor
Insightful Strike: Add Int to damage with any finessable weapon, only does damage to any creature who can be affected by sneak attack.   Only works in light or no armor.
Seamanship: Add Dread Pirate class level as insight bonus to Profession:Sailor skill checks.  Any allies withing sight or earshot may add half this bonus.
Fearsom Reputation: Honorable Pirate: +2 circumstance bonus to Diplomacy.
Rally the Crew: Inspire allies- +1 Morale bonus to Save vs Charm & Fear, Attack, and Weapon Damage rolls.  Free action to activate, effects all allies within sight or hearing.  Last 1 min/Dread Pirate level.

[B]Feats:[/B] 
1 Quickdraw
1 Dodge
S2 Weapon Finesse
3 Mobility
4 Dex +1
DP5 Two Weapon Fighting
6 Leadership: 14 (8 Level + 2 Cha + 2 Reputation + 2 Armor of Command)
8 Dex +1

[B]Skill Points:[/B] XX       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] X/X
[B]Skills                Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise		8    +3          +11
Balance*		8    +4          +12
Bluff			8    +2    +2    +12
Climb*			5    +2    -2    +5
Diplomacy		8    +2    +8    +18
Gather Information	5    +2    +4    +11
Intimidate		6    +2    +4    +12
Jump*			5    +2          +7
KN: Local		5    +3          +8
Listen			5    +0          +5
Open Lock		5    +4          +9
Perform: Oratory	5    +2    +2    +9
Prof: Sailor		8    +0          +8
Sense Motive		5    +0          +5
Slight of Hand*		5    +4          +9
Spot			5    +0          +5
Swim*			5    +2    -4    +3
Tumble*			8    +4          +12
Use Rope		5    +4          +9
*ACP already figured in

[B]Equipment:           	    Cost  Weight[/B]
Masterwork Rapier		320	2
Masterwork Shortsword		310	
MW Comp Longbow +2 Str		600	3
40 Arrows			4	6
4 Daggers			8	4
Gloves Dexterity +2		4000	
Celestial Armor of Command	41450	20
Cloak of Resistance +1		1000	
Spyglass			1000	1
MW Thieves Tools		100	2
2 Sunrods			2	2
1 Cure Light Potion		50	
1 Cure Medium Potion		300	
1 Waterbreathing Potion		750	
Signal Whistle			0.8	
Signet Ring			5	
Money for the Ship		10000	
Sealing Wax			2	2 - Ship
Personal Journal		15	3 - Ship
Captain's Log			15	3 - Ship
[B]Total Weight:[/B]40lb      [B]Money:[/B] 68gp 2sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                58   116   175   175   875

[B]Age:[/B] 29
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 172lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* Captain Jonathon Swoops, of the Moon Goddess, and Honorable Pirate of the Seas is renowned as a sailor and a leader. The Moon Goddess is one of the fastest ships on the seas, and her crew is one of the best trained. Known for being trustworthy in deals, as well as good to his crew, he commands incredible respect from those in the sea-going community.

Little is known of how Captain Swoops came to command the Moon Goddess, but he does and does it well. With his right hand man, Phineus Morgan, priest of Fharlanghn, he has rounded up a fine crew. Rumors vary from him stealing the ship, him taking over the ship when another pirate retired, to even a noble backer keeps him on a payroll. However he ascended to captain, he cuts an intimidating figure, a hard bargain, and is a skilled swordsman to boot. At least, that’s what is known.

The real story is much harsher. Jonathon was the first mate under Captain Hunter of the Razor Fin. A man called Darius Vargo managed to reach a position of some authority on the ship, and cultivated a harder, more brutal pirate attitude. The Captain was against this, and had reprimanded several crewmembers for killing unnecessarily. Darius rose up against the Captain and slew him. He was prepared to kill those remaining loyal to the old Captain till Jonathon talked him into setting those left adrift in one of the rowboats. The boat drifted for a few days, and every night, Jonathon looked up to the moon and prayed that the crew could find safe land.

The boat drifted for almost four days before finally landing on an island. It was a rather large island, and Jonathon immediately took charge and organized the remaining sailors to build a suitable shelter and find food and water. Within days, they had built a large shelter to keep them out of the sun and rain, and had gathered some edible berries, fruits, and had even managed to catch a few wild boars. Then, he began to set up scouting missions. 

Not being above his crew, Jonathon set off himself to explore one of the rocky outcroppings near a cove. Finding a cave with light on the other side, he entered cautiously, and emerged on the other side to find a dock, with what seemed to be an abandoned ship. Jonathon explored this ship, which was in pristine shape and had an aura that Jonathon could feel. He entered the captain’s quarters, and saw a suit of armor on a rack with what looked like the captains log on a pedestal next to it. It read “Those who are guided by the moon may don the Captain’s Mantle and take command with the Goddess’s blessing.” Jonathon, in almost a trance, donned the armor, feeling it’s magic flow through him. He felt alive, in charge, and ready to lead his men back home. He put his clothes over the armor, and returned to his crew.

When he returned, the crew noticed his obvious change in demeanor. He told them to quickly gather their things, for salvation was at hand. The crew, excited but confused, gathered all the food and water they had gathered, and walked back with Jonathon to see the ship. The crew stood in awe upon entering the cave, while Jonathon stepped on board the ship and said to the crew “I will entertain any challengers for captaincy of the Moon Goddess.” To his surprise, Phineus Morgan responded, saying “You’ve kept us all alive so far. I don’t know a man here who wouldn’t be proud to call you captain.” And the crew responded with shouts of “Hail Captain Swoops.”

So, the new Captain had his crew load up the ship, gather any other supplies they felt they could, and set off. Despite having a bare crew, the ship made excellent time and handled like a dream. Under the Captain’s fine command, his new crew sailed into port. Secretly, each night, Jonathon says a simple prayer to the unnamed moon goddess, and asks for simple guidance and prosperity.

Rumors of the Captain spread, and he has had little trouble finding a crew in any port he sails to. However, he has been unable to find the island again in his travels, nor does it appear on any map.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 19, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> .....
> Or, you could be a fighter type who basically functions as a living cannonball.  Load him up onto a catapult and let him fly onto their decks to create a bit of onboard havoc.  A monk could also actually work pretty well for this concept.  Big jump skill, some ranks in swim in case he misses and goes in the water.





I just love this concept.  He needs to be be small so his race would be a dwarf as he also needs to be sturdy.  I do think a Monk would fit him well as he can not have swords dangling from the hip so he might need to be unarmed.

I am going to flesh this out.  His name shall be Gerrold Mor


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 19, 2005)

Some questions about Dwarves abilities and their life aboard ship:

Does this applies to the inside of a ship even if the boat is capzised and sinking?
 - A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.  

Does this apply to a ship's rolling deck as well?
 - Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 19, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Some questions about Dwarves abilities and their life aboard ship:
> 
> Does this applies to the inside of a ship even if the boat is capzised and sinking?
> - A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.
> ...




Methinks that both answers are no....

a) Intuit Depth is more of a 'travelling underground' thing, rather than a 'flung underwater' thing IMHO.

b) Moving on a rolling deck is more skilled than simply standing still (and stable), IMHO again it seems that the Stability rules govern being forced to move rather than moving with something.


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

Depth is below land level, not sea level, and stability is against opposing forces (due to their squat nature), not opposing floor in the case of the sea.

Hope most of my sheet made sense so far Pheonix.  I had a lot of skill synergies that canceled out my Armor Check penalty, so I noted where I had already calculated that in.


----------



## TroyXavier (Jul 19, 2005)

A quick question in case anyone knows.   Does anyone have stats for Coral Armor?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 19, 2005)

I was wondering if a rolling deck can be considered stable enough so that a dwarves stability is still allowed.


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

TroyXavier said:
			
		

> A quick question in case anyone knows.   Does anyone have stats for Coral Armor?



What book is it from?  I probably do.


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I was wondering if a rolling deck can be considered stable enough so that a dwarves stability is still allowed.



I think it still functions on it yes.  But it doesn't grant you a bonus against the rolling of the seas.


----------



## TroyXavier (Jul 19, 2005)

I think it's in Arms and Equipment Guide.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 19, 2005)

*Ramses Background*

History:
Brandy Cooper tells the story of her lover from the sea like it’s a myth not the truth. She tells of his fine elven body washing up on shore just as she was about to throw herself into the sea after loosing her husband Stewart to a woman from town. She saved him from the creature eating him and took him to the Inn that she ran with her father. 
Blibboine awoke to the feel of linen sheets and gravity. It took some time to get used to but he had lost an arm to the sharkbeast and was not able to fend for himself. Brandy brought him back to health and careing for him healed her heart as well.
Before he went back to the deep where he belonged he left her with a gift; a child.

Ramses is named after his maternal grandfather. He led a sheltered life for the first 30 or so years until a sailor took him along on a voyage that opened his eyes. The sailor’s ship capsized in the middle of the ocean with no land around. Ram was the only survivor owing to his half sea elf heritage. He was able to swim to an island where he used the skills his mentor taught him to survive. It was almost a year before Ram was saved and returned to Saltbluff. 
Once back he volunteered for the marine guard and learned how fight. It was another few years before he was able to return to the island he had made home only to find it enhabited by a sea hag. 
He fought the hag but found she was interested in harming him like he thought all hags would want to do. Hailaria was in fact a human woman who was cursed to be in this form but had grown to love the magic she had and decided to remain as a hag. But she was a good woman and realised that others would not understand. Ramses and she became lovers and she chose to teach him magic. 
One day she turned on him and tried to kill him. He left and never looked back leaving her to her lonley existance. 

He returned to Saltbluff feeling like his world would crumble when his mother took him by the hand and lead him to the ship of an old friend. “Captain Swoops is looking for a Lookout. He could use your talents.” And the rest is history.

Updated Ram's skills in his writeup post.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 19, 2005)

Gerrold Mor Dwarven cannonballer/monk 8

History - As a young lad, Gerrod showed that he was a fearless fellow and enjoyed flying through the spaces of his mountain home.  In the hopes of teaching him reverence, he was sent to a monastery to grow patience and decorum.  This Monastery was located on a coast and young Gerrod was fascinated by the ocean and spent much time there to include teaching him how to swim.  Gerrod figured out how to rig a catapult to fling him into the water.  From there he continued to dive.  His group needed to travel to another monastery.  While traveling by ship, they came across a ship in need.  Gerrod volunteered to reach the other ship.  The ship had a catapult and with a rope tied around him he reached the other deck and was able to get a line attached.

After leaving his monastery Gerrod has hooked up with ships of war.  The constant firing and jarring has made him hard of hearing.  Gerrod is sometime prone to shouting.  He typically flies with a rope/grappling hook to secure on the other ship.  This allows his current captain to prepare to grapple long before his opponent is ready.  Another seldom-used tactic is to land in the rigging and (using ogres or other strong winching apparatus) to capsize the smaller vessel.

His motivation for flying into the Maw is that he finds a certain thrill of doing that.  He enjoys bundling up into a catapult or holding on to a ballisita bolt and riding it out to certain death.  Working on a pirate ship is his best way of doing it.

He was with Captain Swoopes when that horrible mutiny occured.  Gerrod, is a strong believer in the chain of command.  His belief in that was put to the test when given a choice, he chose to follow Swoopes.  Gerrod's endurance was put to the test several times as he repeatedly took only the bare minimal amount of food/water to survive and to allow other's space on the dinghy, he would swim in the ocean along side.  The mutiny created a deep loyalty to Captain swoopes and Gerrod happily donated money to build the current ship.  Upon hearing of Gerrod's generosity, several others gave as well.  


Monk 8
str 14
dex 16 (14 +2 level)
con 16 (+2 racial)
int 14
wis 14
cha 11 (13-2 racial)

Fort	9
Reflex	9
Will	8
BAB	6/1
HP 8d8  74

AC 21 (10 +3 dex +2 monk ac (belt) +2 wis +2 bracers) (Invulnerability)

Melee – Unarmed  +9/+4 2d6+2 
           Flurry of Blows +8/+8/+3 2d6+2 

Feat: Stunning Fist, Deflect Arrows & Improved Disarm, Endurance, Weapon Focus (unarmed), Improved Unarmed Strike 

Skills		Ranks	Mod	Synergy	Total
Balance	             10	3	2	15
Climb		10	2	0	12
Craft (siege weaponry)	5	2	2	9
Jump		10	2	2	14
Perform (dive)       1           0            0           1
Profession (sailor)	1	2	0            3
Spot		11	2	0	13
Swim		11	2	0	13
Tumble	             7	3	2	12

Possessions: 
Deed to a tavern/inn - partial share (1,000 gp)
co ownership to an Engineering firm that designs seige engines (4,000 gp)
Boots of Speed (12,000 gp)
Belt, Monk’s (13,000 gp)
Bracers +2 (Invulnerability) (25,000 gp = +5 armor enanchment)
5,000 gp Available for ship investing.

Languages: Common, Dwarven

Class/racial [sblock]
Class: AC +1, Unarmored Speed Bonus 20ft, Bonus feats (Stunning Fist, Deflect Arrows & Improved Disarm), flurry of blows, unarmed strike, evasion, Still mind, Ki strike (magic), Purity of body, Wholeness of body, Slow fall 40 ft.
As Medium creatures, dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. 
Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework…  A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.
Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Common and Dwarven. Bonus Languages: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

Rick, you forgot the ring (or other item) of featherfall.  Cute though


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Rick, you forgot the ring (or other item) of featherfall.  Cute though





I changed my mind on that.   I have a monk and with all of the rigging and sails and masts, he should with his 40' slow fall be able to land without the ring.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 20, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I changed my mind on that.   I have a monk and with all of the rigging and sails and masts, he should with his 40' slow fall be able to land without the ring.




You had 60k gp and bought 4 items? *sighs*


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 20, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> You had 60k gp and bought 4 items? *sighs*






> Special Note: All characters may only possess a maximum of 4 scrolls, 6 potions and 4 permanent magic items* (all which will of course feature in your background, and the weapons will have names, thanks  )




I read that as we can only have 4 items.  Did I interpert that wrong?  I thought I was following directions in having 4 items.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 20, 2005)

I am thinking about this more, I have a monk, who does not have a vow of poverty, but is not flush with items.  He is a dwarf and makes a living getting thrown violently across a battle zone into the maws of magic and the enemy.  What possible possesions would I need?  He lives on a ship, and the ship's stores have food, clothing, bedding, and grappling hooks etc.  What else would I need?


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 20, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I read that as we can only have 4 items.  Did I interpert that wrong?  I thought I was following directions in having 4 items.




Just if I had 60k gold I'd at least buy a pet squirrel, or a nice pair of boots, shares in a bridge, perhaps a tavern somewhere, or even a haircut...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 20, 2005)

Ramses' equipment:
18,320 gp Rapier +2 (Bane: Monsterous Humanoids) [Hagslayer]
2,322 gp Alchemical silver dagger +1 [Sweet sting]
27,860 gp Leather armor +2, Spell Resistance 15, Glamored. 
7,200 gp Cloak of the manta ray
3,000 gp 2 potions Protection from Arrows 15/magic
(58,702gp spent.)


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I am thinking about this more, I have a monk, who does not have a vow of poverty, but is not flush with items.  He is a dwarf and makes a living getting thrown violently across a battle zone into the maws of magic and the enemy.  What possible possesions would I need?  He lives on a ship, and the ship's stores have food, clothing, bedding, and grappling hooks etc.  What else would I need?



A ship might feed you, and give you a place to stay, but you're on your own for clothing.

I would assume that if it's not food or shelter, you should probably try to aquire it yourself.  Just because there are ropes on the ship doesn't mean you don't carry your own.  Even a monk carries some kind of weapon, even if it's a simple quarterstaff and/or dagger.

Basicly, if you want to assume that you carry it on you, you're best off buying it yourself instead of assuming the ship will provide.

FYI, My character is currently a bad example, but he will be purchasing some general equipment as well.

Ugh, 3.0 has ship rules, 3.5 doesn't.  But the 3.0 rules are somewhat lacking in anything usefull.


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2005)

Ok Pheonix.

I'm contemplating modifying the ship.

Base ship costs 10,000 for a sailing ship.

Weapons will cost about 2000, depending on what I buy (Trying to figure out if/where for a catapult, might end up with a Balista in the front, and a Catapult in the back, but catapults are not nessessarily exceedingly usefull in the sea compaired to Balisas which are direct fire weapons.)

If I want to speed up the ship, how much?  Example, Reinforcing the masts will strengthem them from snapping, so using a tighter weave cloth or even wetting the sails more often will give you more speed (How much? not sure, but 3 MPH instead of 2 is nothing to sneaze at).  I was thinking this might be 1-4K, depending on your thoughts.  Idealy I'd like a Soarwood (Eberron, actualy has rules for ships) or Darkwood ship, but Darkwood will be WAY too expensive, Soarwood is 40K for standard ship, but will double the speed.

I'm going to try to save 2-3k for general supplies, food and such.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> A ship might feed you, and give you a place to stay, but you're on your own for clothing.
> 
> I would assume that if it's not food or shelter, you should probably try to aquire it yourself.  Just because there are ropes on the ship doesn't mean you don't carry your own.  Even a monk carries some kind of weapon, even if it's a simple quarterstaff and/or dagger.
> 
> ...




I beg to differ on the clothing.  There are enough scraps of cloth and canvas that one can make peasant like clothes.

I beg to differ on weapons as well.  If you are being tossed through the air, you do not want to carry daggers, and how can you carry a quarterstaff that is as long as you when you are moving your body around to get the aerodynmics to reach another ship.

If I was a fighter or something else, I could see having more personal items, but as this person was designed, I find it useless to have large sacks of gold lying around or carrying items that are hard to hold.  Thievery is a major problem aboard ship life.  The less you have, the less that can be stolen.

====================================

Basically to get more speed, you need to design a longer slimmer hull that can cross wave tops and prevent riding up and down the troughs.

Well maintained hull free of growth can ensure speed.

Also, I put in skills for craft seige weapons, I might be able to bring some of the cost down also should I increase my points in that skill?  Just wondering if it can help?


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 20, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> If I was a fighter or something else, I could see having more personal items, but as this person was designed, I find it useless to have large sacks of gold lying around or carrying items that are hard to hold.  Thievery is a major problem aboard ship life.  The less you have, the less that can be stolen.




So....basically you get into pirating in order to...._not _ have money or personal items of value?



> Also, I put in skills for craft seige weapons, I might be able to bring some of the cost down also should I increase my points in that skill?  Just wondering if it can help?




I am hardly interested in characters of convieniance, I want to see _real _ people rather than characters that are created in order to fill a hole in the party or possessing a skill for the sake of something being cheaper.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok Pheonix.
> 
> I'm contemplating modifying the ship.
> 
> ...




You could always put some of your own money in...  

I don't suppose you have a map yet, I'm kinda needing to start on my pre-planning


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 20, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Ramses' equipment:
> 18,320 gp Rapier +2 (Bane: Monsterous Humanoids) [Hagslayer]
> 2,322 gp Alchemical silver dagger +1 [Sweet sting]
> 27,860 gp Leather armor +2, Spell Resistance 15, Glamored.
> ...




All these people that _only _ own magical items....i dunno....*sigh*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 20, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> All these people that _only _ own magical items....i dunno....*sigh*



notice that I have money left over. that is assumed to be spent on "normal" items.


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> You could always put some of your own money in...
> 
> I don't suppose you have a map yet, I'm kinda needing to start on my pre-planning



Sorry, I'm bad at finding things like that, and my sleep schedule is all screwed up (Hense my being awake now).  I'll see what I can find tonight.

And yeah, I could put in my own money, but we're talking almost 30,000 more.  That's spensive.  We'll see.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 20, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> So....basically you get into pirating in order to...._not _ have money or personal items of value?
> 
> 
> 
> I am hardly interested in characters of convieniance, I want to see _real _ people rather than characters that are created in order to fill a hole in the party or possessing a skill for the sake of something being cheaper.




I already had that skill, I was offering it up to compliment to Bront's problem of creating a ship.

You do not not want people to only own magic items, than give us some hard guidance.  Examples would be to lower the starting GP value; come up with packages of goods that we would need and likely have (like options packages on a car);  increase the cost of certain types of magic to put it out of reach (all magic is double in price, & armor is 4x the price, etc.).

I try to put a lot of reality into my characters, but there are some of the little stuff that I just assume.  Just like bodily functions, I assume they happen and I do not bother with it.  If you are looking for something, please do not be passive aggressive about it, tell us.  I think we are all big enough to create what you have in mind.  But we are not mind readers and we all come from different experiences.  Everybody does things different, so try to explain in detail what you want if no one is understanding it.

Eariler this morning I bought shares in a tavern.  Maybe later on I can figure out where it is & if it is profitable.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm bad at finding things like that, and my sleep schedule is all screwed up (Hense my being awake now).  I'll see what I can find tonight.
> 
> And yeah, I could put in my own money, but we're talking almost 30,000 more.  That's spensive.  We'll see.





Bront, I have 500 gp as my PC stands for investing into the ship.  If you want more, maybe I can finiagle things around and give you a larger amount.


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2005)

Well, let me try to create a list of things people might want to have on them.

-Rope (Sure there's some on the ship, but not everything is going to be done on the ship, and it's nice to have some yourself.  Not eveyone needs it, but still)
-Clothes (Granted, per RAW, you get some for free, so no big deal)
-Dagger/Knife (Always a good utility item to have, usefull for cutting ropes, cooking, as well as a weapon in combat)
-Waterskin (So you can take a drink without having to go down to the stores or galley)
-A few Rations (Own stock of food just in case)
-Personal tools, particularly if you are a craftsman of some kind.
-Class/Skill tools (Healing kits, thieves tools, Spell component pounch)
-Personal Journal (some people keep these.  Buy a spell book for purposes of cost)
-Other Misc gear (Backpacks, pitons, spyglass (if you want one when not on the crow's nest), things like that).

I think Pheonix is asking us to come up with some of this stuff on our own (I am still working on it admittedly, and Silvermage has stated this to be the case as well).

Also, he has stated that he is looking for a why you are aboard the ship.  Not only from a skill set perspective of why were you hired, but why you sought out to be a sailing man.  Some seek the adventure of the high seas.  Some seek the monitary rewards.  Some serve because it is the only life they have known.  Some are mearly passangers either working their way across or buying their way there.  These are just a few simple ideas.


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Bront, I have 500 gp as my PC stands for investing into the ship.  If you want more, maybe I can finiagle things around and give you a larger amount.



We should be fine with the 20,000, unless we can get about 30,000 more scraped togeather.  I can probably come up with 20,000 of it by adjusting my armor a bit (It's kind of expensive itself), which I may do anyway.

That also assumed Pheonix would be adverse to letting us use Soarwood from Eberron, though that would fit well into the particular mystique I'm building with the ship.  (And basicly, you could treat the soarwood as if the ship were somewhat of a unique magic item if you wish, it will make sense once I finish the background)

*Note to anyone interested*
Part of the background I was writing has Jonathon being on the wrong end of a mutany.  Basicly, as a former first mate of a particular ship, he talked the mutanous crew out of outright killing more than they had already (including the captain), and the few remaining loyal crew were left in a row boat that eventualy landed on an island.

I don't know how many people Pheonix was looking for, but if I were to assume 6 PCs (not unreasonable), and we can get each PC to set asside 5K, and at least 3 other PCs join me in the background I mentioned above, we could probably get ourselves one of the fastest ships on the sea, and still have money left over for supplies, weapons, and other general gear.

However, I will not require any PCs to specificly join me in this background (nor do I expect it, there should be some outsiders), and if it doesn't work out, that's fine.  I may still decide to take the hit and dump 20K of my own money into it myself, since technicaly it's supposed to be my ship.

Anyway, just thoughts.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 20, 2005)

Bront,  Those items you mentioned are fine on land, but a ship is totally different.  


> Rope (Sure there's some on the ship, but not everything is going to be done on the ship, and it's nice to have some yourself. Not eveyone needs it, but still)



 Ships have miles of cordage of every size.  If you want rope you grab some, it is very availble.


> -Clothes (Granted, per RAW, you get some for free, so no big deal)



 Peasant outfit is 1 sp.  Do we need this type of accounting?


> -Dagger/Knife (Always a good utility item to have, usefull for cutting ropes, cooking, as well as a weapon in combat)



 Granted, but if 75% of the crew has one, than borrow one if you need it.
-Waterskin (So you can take a drink without having to go down to the stores or galley) Wrong! Wrong! Wrong! Ships of yore always rationed water even in the best of supply.  Unaturozided water use was a flogging offense.  Also top men would never take a wineskin because it could get caught.  Also casks of water are stored on the deck and one just ladles some out.


> -A few Rations (Own stock of food just in case)



  This was a privledge observed by the select officers and the Captain only.


> -Personal tools, particularly if you are a craftsman of some kind.



 This is logical, but it would be the same as below.


> -Class/Skill tools (Healing kits, thieves tools, Spell component pounch)





> -Personal Journal (some people keep these. Buy a spell book for purposes of cost)



  I agree with you.


> -Other Misc gear (Backpacks, pitons, spyglass (if you want one when not on the crow's nest), things like that).



 Quite thinking like some body on land.  Backpacks/pitons are not good for shipboard life.  Spyglasses where kept in areas around the quarterdeck in racks.  If you needed one you grabbed one.  An officer having his own personal spyglass was uncommon.  If you are in the crow's nest than you probably did not have one anyways because searching with one was inefficient.  Only after you acquired a target would you use the spoyglass.

Bront, your points are all land based.  Think of life aboard a ship.  Beds where hammocks that could be easily stored.  The crew had about 18 inches of bedspace width.  Everything needed to be put away in battle.  Having possesions was not something many sailors had.  Army solidiers had a lot more space to acquire possesions.




Water is  rationed in when it is plentiful.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> ......*Note to anyone interested*
> Part of the background I was writing has Jonathon being on the wrong end of a mutany.  Basicly, as a former first mate of a particular ship, he talked the mutanous crew out of outright killing more than they had already (including the captain), and the few remaining loyal crew were left in a row boat that eventualy landed on an island.
> 
> I don't know how many people Pheonix was looking for, but if I were to assume 6 PCs (not unreasonable), and we can get each PC to set asside 5K, and at least 3 other PCs join me in the background I mentioned above, we could probably get ourselves one of the fastest ships on the sea, and still have money left over for supplies, weapons, and other general gear.
> ...





I have available 9,999 gp for use in your ship.  Let me know how you want to do this.

Investing in a ship sounds like a good thing to buy.  Also it ensures that my PC has a ship to fly from.


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2005)

Pheonix, you have a problem with me using any of this material?  I have a thread on seafaring info and someone (Phil Reed) posted this link as usefull stuff.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 20, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> You do not not want people to only own magic items, than give us some hard guidance.  Examples would be to lower the starting GP value; come up with packages of goods that we would need and likely have (like options packages on a car);  increase the cost of certain types of magic to put it out of reach (all magic is double in price, & armor is 4x the price, etc.).
> 
> I try to put a lot of reality into my characters, but there are some of the little stuff that I just assume.  Just like bodily functions, I assume they happen and I do not bother with it.  If you are looking for something, please do not be passive aggressive about it, tell us.  I think we are all big enough to create what you have in mind.  But we are not mind readers and we all come from different experiences.  Everybody does things different, so try to explain in detail what you want if no one is understanding it.
> 
> Eariler this morning I bought shares in a tavern.  Maybe later on I can figure out where it is & if it is profitable.




When I mean buying personal items I am not referring to adventuring gear.  If I walked into your house I doubt I would find just what you wear to work....


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Pheonix, you have a problem with me using any of this material?  I have a thread on seafaring info and someone (Phil Reed) posted this link as usefull stuff.




No Problem (except the lack of cannons thing....)


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> No Problem (except the lack of cannons thing....)



Yeah, I assumed that, no problem.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 21, 2005)

Ah, why not?  I love pirates!  

Lukda Bloodyhammer
Chaotic Neutral Female Half-Orc Druid 8

Lukda is a savage raised by savages, and even after several years among 'civilised people', she retains many of the mannerisms of her bestial origins.  She hates that she still does not 'fit in', and does her best to seem like a normal, civilised girl, but it doesn't always come off.

Her blond hair - unusual in a half-orc - helps somewhat, but the grayish pallor of her skin, and her coarse, brutish features are an eternal disadvantage.  Lukda is all-but-fluent in Common now, though she has a tendency to revert to pidgin when her emotions run high.  She also has a habit of trying too hard to use impressive-sounding words to demonstrate her proficiency with the tongue of men, which can on occasion backfire - witness the name of her sword, 'Revengeance', for an example.

Lukda is thoroughly torn between her past and her present.  She adores new places and new experiences - even the most boring day at sea can be an adventure for her if she's in waters she hasn't seen before.  She gives thanks every day to the gods who guided Jonathon's rowboat to her tribe's island - a prehistoric speck in the middle of nowhere - and gave her the opportunity to travel in a ship the likes of which no-one she'd ever met could have dreamed of.  She does her best to become a part of the new world she's entered into.

And yet her druidism is part of an ancient tradition that binds her always to her ancestors and her roots.  Her prayers and rituals, her companion Elmo, every spell she casts is a reminder of her heritage, something she can never be entirely free of.

But as long as she can contribute to the ship's continued weal, and can practise her rituals discreetly; as long as she can see new shores and meet new people; and as long as she can bear the occasional sniggers at her all-to-frequent faux pas, Lukda Bloodyhammer will be a happy sailor.  She is occasionally homesick for her family, her mentor, her chimpanzee Bobo... but the excitement is worth a little homesickness!

When she expects trouble, Lukda wears the armor and shield fashioned for her by her tribal mentor from the hide and shell of a great dragon turtle, with Revengeance, a sword taken in single combat from a hobgoblin pirate captain, at her side.  For day-to-day wear on board ship, the simple canvas outfit of the working sailor suffices.  But when Jonathon makes port, Lukda goes all-out... since discovering cities and seamstresses, Lukda has indulged a passion for dressing up that simply had no outlet on a jungle island.  A musclebound blonde six-foot-plus half-orc girl might look silly in pink silk and frilly lace... but who's going to tell her to her face?  Much of Lukda's luggage aboard ship is in the form of gowns, cosmetics, and gaudy paste jewellery, though it generally only makes an appearance when the ship is in port, or when Lukda is invited to join the captain's table for dinner.


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Love the background HS


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 21, 2005)

I love it too.

Ok, I'm gunna call for all PCs to be completed by a date set by Bront (easier since he's supplying me a map).  Once that day's been hit I'll make the final selections, as long as everyone has good backstory as well as a purpose on the ship, I see no porblems in selecting you all.  If I choose not to pick someone it will based solely on the fact that I don't think that you'd fit into the story I have in mind, nothing personal.

Get into it, I'm hoping to see a crew of 60 PCs manning the ship


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 21, 2005)

Sixty 8th level PC's would definately make that ship a frightening one to stay challenge to a fight.


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm open on the Date.  I know there were several people who said they were interested and still have not submitted a character yet though.

I'm open to sometime next week.  How does Monday sound to get everything done?


----------



## Xael (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm still interested, but I'm not home at the weekend, so I figured not to bother posting a character before I see the deadline. Stats-wise, I already have character pretty much ready (Human Rogue 3/Wizard 5), but I don't have a real background yet.

I guess I could finish the character today or tomorrow though...


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok then Monday, Midnight......ish....I'll wake up Tuesday and post around lunchtime-ish


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

I figured that would give you a bit more time to see what's out there, and once all the characters are submitted you can go though and approve them.

Is the Soarwood ship out of the question since it's Eberron?  (X4 the cost, x2 the speed) or it that fine if I can afford it?


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I figured that would give you a bit more time to see what's out there, and once all the characters are submitted you can go though and approve them.
> 
> Is the Soarwood ship out of the question since it's Eberron?  (X4 the cost, x2 the speed) or it that fine if I can afford it?




That's fine...


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> That's fine...



Sweet.  Is it safe to assume that Phineus was cast off in the mutany with me?  That would probably make the most sense (And likely where he got a few of his other followers as well).

I'll try to get to writing everything today.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 21, 2005)

I've been thinking about the ship and thought maybe one of the magi onboard is a shipright (?Spelling?) Take create wonderous Item and craft shipright with some other spells and skills and you have a great concept. I have this great PDF on magical ship building I could use for more info if anyone is interested. 

Hell I may just change my character to this concept.......


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 21, 2005)

One thing I'm concerned about - how fast does a super-zippy-fast ship go, and what do we do if it's too fast for an animal companion?  

If it's likely to be an issue, is it possible to get a Horseshoes of Speed equivalent for swim speed rather than land speed... and would it count against the limit of four permanent items?

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 21, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I've been thinking about the ship and thought maybe one of the magi onboard is a shipright (?Spelling?) Take create wonderous Item and craft shipright with some other spells and skills and you have a great concept. I have this great PDF on magical ship building I could use for more info if anyone is interested.
> 
> Hell I may just change my character to this concept.......




There are a couple of nifty ship enhancements in the A&EG.  One of my favourites - perfect for a pirate! - is the 'Veil of Obscurity', which makes a vehicle blend into the terrain so it can't be seen...

-Hyp.


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

If I stick to the plans I currently have for the ship, it should go up to 5 mph (50' move).


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 21, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> One thing I'm concerned about - how fast does a super-zippy-fast ship go, and what do we do if it's too fast for an animal companion?
> 
> If it's likely to be an issue, is it possible to get a Horseshoes of Speed equivalent for swim speed rather than land speed... and would it count against the limit of four permanent items?
> 
> -Hyp.




Horseshoes of the Hippocampi?  I like...oh, and yes it would count...I like the shipwright/mage idea too!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 21, 2005)

A&eg?


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Jonathon Swoops's background has been updated and can be read here.  I may still add more, but that's almost a page and a half in Word, and I think that explains almost everything.

As I said before, others could be stranded with him and been on the origional crew.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 21, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> A&eg?



Do'h got it.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 21, 2005)

I will have to back out of this game; recent events have totally changed my plans for this summer, and I will not be able to be as active here as I thought I would. You guys have fun though, and good luck! I will be keeping an eye on this game, and will perhaps later try to get in, if there is an open spot! 

Again, good luck and have fun!


----------



## Xael (Jul 21, 2005)

I'll start working on my character, but I can assure you that he will have Craft Wondrous Item feat at least. Now, Craft Magical Arms and Armor might be nice too for equipping the whole friggin' crew with magical armament, but maybe not yet... 

Magical Shipwright sounds nice, if somebody doesn't mind me applying for that position. Not that there couldn't be more than one, but anyways.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 21, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> Magical Shipwright sounds nice, if somebody doesn't mind me applying for that position. Not that there couldn't be more than one, but anyways.



Help yourself to the idea.


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Great.

Also, I want to know who in particular plans on donating money towards the ship.  As I mentioned earlier, 5000 per person can go a long way.  (I intend on donating 10,000.  Was pondering more, but with my story, I think it works better if I don't ditch the armor.)


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok, Swoops is 99.9% done (follow the link above to see thing earlier).

I may have found a few maps, or at least places where you can rumage through maps.  I'll look around a bit more and then provide links (There's a thread in the general section about maps that I'm getting info from).

Once i know how much money I'll have in the ship pool, I'll start spending some of it.  If we have a Mage Shipwright, I'll save some and work with him on spending money on magical enhancements.  (I realy like the 9K sails of speed, which add 1 MPH/10' to move).  Right now, with my contribution, and Rick's, we're at 35,000.  5,000 is all I realy need from anyone.

BTW, Spyglasses will NOT just be laying around.  The cost 1,000 themselves.  To expensive to have them laying around.  I bought one for my person, and will try to buy one or two for the general ship.  Unless Pheonix is worried about it though, I'll assume plenty of things like rope, fishhooks, and other miscilanious things are included in the initial ship price.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm rewriting Ramses just a bit. Making him a ranges specialty ranger and changing his animal companion.

I'll be donating 5,000 gp to the ship.


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I'm rewriting Ramses just a bit. Making him a ranges specialty ranger and changing his animal companion.
> 
> I'll be donating 5,000 gp to the ship.



Sweet, then he may live 

Range never hurts for the ship.  Especialy for a top man, you can reign firy death from above


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 21, 2005)

*Updated Ramses.*

Name:  Ramses Waveborne
Class:  Ranger 4/ Sorcerer 4
Race:  Half Sea Elf
Alignment:  Neutral Good
Deity: 
Age: 38
Gender: Male
Height: 5’8”
Weight: 148
Eyes: Sea Green
Hair: Blond
Skin: Pale with Green ting.

Ability Scores: Str: 12/Dex: 14/Con: 12/Int: 12/Wis: 15/Cha: 16 
HP:   (4d8+4d4+8 Con)
AC: 16 (+2 Dex, +4 armor)
Init: +2 (+2 dex) 
BAB: +6
Saves: Fort: +5/Ref: +5/Will: + 5
Move: 30’
Weight Allowance: Light 43, Medium 86, Heavy 130, Pull 450, Lift 130.

Attacks: 
Rapier +6 1d6+1 18-20/x2
Hag Slayer: Composite Mighty (+1) Long Bow +10 1d8+3 /x3
Full Attack Hag Slayer +8/+8

Racial Abilities:
Immunity to Sleep spells and similar magical effects, and a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against enchantment spells or effects. Low-light vision: A half-elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions. +1 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.  +2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Imformation checks. Elven Blood: For all effects related to race, a half-elf is considered an elf. 
Class Abilities: 
Ranger: Track, Wild empathy, favored enemy (Monsterous Humanoids), Archer combat style, Endurance, Animal companion (Dire Rat "Squeeks") as 2nd level druid.
Sorcerer: Summon Familiar (SeaGull "Siren") as hawk.

Sorcerer Spells Per Day: 
Cantrips: 6 (DC: 12)
1st Level: 7 (DC: 13)
2nd Level: 4 (DC: 14)

Sorcerer Spells Known:
Cantrips: Mending, Prestidigitation, Message, Detect Magic, Resistance, Light 
1st Level: Jump, Animate Rope, Endure Elements.
2nd Level:Alter Self

1st Level Ranger Spell: Speak with Animals (DC: 13)

Feats: 
Alertness, Acrobatic, Athletic.

Skills: (Ability + Ranks + Misc.) 
Hide +2 (+2 Dex) 
Move Silently +2 (+2 Dex) 
Listen +7 (+2 Wis, +1 race, +2 alertness, +2 familiar) 
Search +2 (+1 Int, +1 race) 
Spot +16 (+2 Wis, 9 ranks +1 racial, +2 alertness, +2 familiar)
Jump +3 (+1 Str, +2 acrobatic)
Climb +10 (+1 Str, 7 ranks, +2 athletic)
Swim +12 (+1 Str, 9 ranks, +2 athletic)
Rope Use +7 (+2 Dex, 5 ranks)
Tumble +6 (+2 Dex, 2 ranks, +2 acrobatic)
Diplomacy +5 (+3 Cha, +2 racial)
Gather Information +5 (+3 Cha, +2 racial)
Knowledge Nature +8 (+1 Int, 7 ranks)
Survival +9 (+2 Wis, 7 ranks)
Knowledge Shipping lanes +5 (+1 Int, 4 ranks)
Profession Sailor +5 (+2 Wis, 3 ranks)
Balance +4 (+2 Dex, 2 ranks)
Languages: 
Common, Elf, Draconic.

Gear: (Total weight: w) 
18,500 gp Mighty Comp Longbow +2 (Bane: Monsterous Humanoids) [Hagslayer]
27,860 gp Leather armor +2, Spell Resistance 15, Glamored. 
3,000 gp 2 potions Protection from Arrows 15/magic
5,000 gp to ship. 
1,800 gp Quiver of Ehlona.
2,200 gp Ring of Featherfall

(58,360gp spent.)

History:
Brandy Cooper tells the story of her lover from the sea like it’s a myth not the truth. She tells of his fine elven body washing up on shore just as she was about to throw herself into the sea after loosing her husband Stewart to a woman from town. She saved him from the creature eating him and took him to the Inn that she ran with her father. 
Blibboine awoke to the feel of linen sheets and gravity. It took some time to get used to but he had lost an arm to the sharkbeast and was not able to fend for himself. Brandy brought him back to health and careing for him healed her heart as well.
Before he went back to the deep where he belonged he left her with a gift; a child.

Ramses is named after his maternal grandfather. He led a sheltered life for the first 30 or so years until a sailor took him along on a voyage that opened his eyes. The sailor’s ship capsized in the middle of the ocean with no land around. Ram was the only survivor owing to his half sea elf heritage. He was able to swim to an island where he used the skills his mentor taught him to survive. It was almost a year before Ram was saved and returned to Saltbluff. 
Once back he volunteered for the marine guard and learned how fight. It was another few years before he was able to return to the island he had made home only to find it enhabited by a sea hag. 
He fought the hag but found she was interested in harming him like he thought all hags would want to do. Hailaria was in fact a human woman who was cursed to be in this form but had grown to love the magic she had and decided to remain as a hag. But she was a good woman and realised that others would not understand. Ramses and she became lovers and she chose to teach him magic. 
One day she turned on him and tried to kill him. He left and never looked back leaving her to her lonley existance. 

He returned to Saltbluff feeling like his world would crumble when his mother took him by the hand and lead him to the ship of an old friend. “Captain Swoops is looking for a Lookout. He could use your talents.” And the rest is history.

*Squeeks*	 Dire Rat
Size/Type:	Small Animal
Hit Dice:	1d8+1 (9 hp)
Initiative:	+3
Speed:	40 ft. (8 squares), climb 20 ft.
Armor Class:	15 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +1 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple:	+0/-4
Attack:	Bite +4 melee (1d4 plus disease)
Full Attack:	Bite +4 melee (1d4 plus disease)
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	Disease
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Saves:	Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +3
Abilities:	Str 10, Dex 17, Con 12, Int 1, Wis 12, Cha 4
Skills:	Climb +11, Hide +8, Listen +4, Move Silently +4, Spot +4, Swim +11
Feats:	Alertness, Weapon FinesseB
Environment:	Any
Organization:	Solitary or pack (11-20)
Challenge Rating:	1/3
Treasure:	None
Alignment:	Always neutral
Advancement:	2-3 HD (Small); 4-6 HD (Medium)
Level Adjustment:	—
Dire rats are omnivorous scavengers, but will attack to defend their nests and territories. 
A dire rat can grow to be up to 4 feet long and weigh over 50 pounds. 
Combat
Dire rat packs attack fearlessly, biting and chewing with their sharp incisors. 
Disease (Ex)
Filth fever—bite, Fortitude DC 11, incubation period 1d3 days, damage 1d3 Dex and 1d3 Con. The save DC is Constitution-based. 
Skills
Dire rats have a +8 racial bonus on Swim checks. Dire rats have a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened. 
Dire rats use their Dexterity modifier for Climb and Swim checks. 
Tricks: Guard, attack, Come when called, House trained, Follow Ramses, Stay, and defend other.
Companion Abilities: Share Spells, Link.

*Siren*
Size/Type:	Small Magical Animal Sea Gull
Hit Dice:	1d8+1 (9 hp)
Initiative:	+2
Speed:	10 ft. (2 squares), fly 80 ft. (average)
Armor Class:	14 (+1 size, +2 Dex, +1 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple:	+0/-4
Attack:	Talons +3 melee (1d4)
Full Attack:	2 talons +3 melee (1d4) and bite -2 melee (1d4)
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	—
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision
Saves:	Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +2
Abilities:	Str 10, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6
Skills:	Listen +4, Spot +16
Feats:	Alertness, Weapon FinesseB
A typical Sea Gull is about 3 feet long and has a wingspan of about 7 feet. The statistics presented here can describe any similar-sized, diurnal bird of prey. 
Combat
Gulls dive at prey, raking with their powerful talons. 
Skills
Gulls have a +8 racial bonus on Spot checks. 
Familiar Abilities: Share Spells, Allertness, Improved Invasion, Empathic Link. Provides +3 spot check in bright light to Ramses.


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Dire rats are fun (I have a sewer shaman in Pheonix's other game that rides one).

BTW, rangers get animal companions at 1/2 level, so you've got a companion as if a L2 druid (no big difference, but worth noting).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Dire rats are fun (I have a sewer shaman in Pheonix's other game that rides one).
> 
> BTW, rangers get animal companions at 1/2 level, so you've got a companion as if a L2 druid (no big difference, but worth noting).



Thanks. I'm going to have him be marooned with the capn/ as well. rewriteing his bio today.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 21, 2005)

I'll be donating 5k to the ship.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 21, 2005)

*Lukda Bloodyhammer*
Chaotic Neutral Female Half-Orc Druid 8

*Description*
[sblock]Lukda is a savage raised by savages, and even after several years among 'civilised people', she retains many of the mannerisms of her bestial origins.  She hates that she still does not 'fit in', and does her best to seem like a normal, civilised girl, but it doesn't always come off.

Her blond hair - unusual in a half-orc - helps somewhat, but the grayish pallor of her skin, and her coarse, brutish features are an eternal disadvantage.  Lukda is all-but-fluent in Common now, though she has a tendency to revert to pidgin when her emotions run high.  She also has a habit of trying too hard to use impressive-sounding words to demonstrate her proficiency with the tongue of men, which can on occasion backfire - witness the name of her sword, 'Revengeance', for an example.

Lukda is thoroughly torn between her past and her present.  She adores new places and new experiences - even the most boring day at sea can be an adventure for her if she's in waters she hasn't seen before.  She gives thanks every day to the gods who guided Jonathon's rowboat to her tribe's island - a prehistoric speck in the middle of nowhere - and gave her the opportunity to travel in a ship the likes of which no-one she'd ever met could have dreamed of.  She does her best to become a part of the new world she's entered into.

And yet her druidism is part of an ancient tradition that binds her always to her ancestors and her roots.  Her prayers and rituals, her companion Elmo, every spell she casts is a reminder of her heritage, something she can never be entirely free of.

But as long as she can contribute to the ship's continued weal, and can practise her rituals discreetly; as long as she can see new shores and meet new people; and as long as she can bear the occasional sniggers at her all-to-frequent faux pas, Lukda Bloodyhammer will be a happy sailor.  She is occasionally homesick for her family, her mentor, her chimpanzee Bobo... but the excitement is worth a little homesickness!

When she expects trouble, Lukda wears the armor and shield fashioned for her by her tribal mentor from the hide and shell of a great dragon turtle, with Revengeance, a sword taken in single combat from a hobgoblin pirate captain, at her side.  For day-to-day wear on board ship, the simple canvas outfit of the working sailor suffices.  But when Jonathon makes port, Lukda goes all-out... since discovering cities and seamstresses, Lukda has indulged a passion for dressing up that simply had no outlet on a jungle island.  A musclebound blonde six-foot-plus half-orc girl might look silly in pink silk and frilly lace... but who's going to tell her to her face?  Much of Lukda's luggage aboard ship is in the form of gowns, cosmetics, and gaudy paste jewellery, though it generally only makes an appearance when the ship is in port, or when Lukda is invited to join the captain's table for dinner.[/sblock]

*Character Sheet*
[sblock]
	
	



```
[b]Str[/b]  14 +2       = [b]16[/b] [+3] 
[b]Dex[/b]  11          = [b]11[/b] [+0]
[b]Con[/b]  14          = [b]14[/b] [+2]
[b]Int[/b]  14 -2       = [b]12[/b] [+1]
[b]Wis[/b]  16    +2 +4 = [b]22[/b] [+6]
[b]Chr[/b]  12 -2       = [b]10[/b] [+0]

[b]HP  [/b]  66 [i](8d8 + 16)[/i]
[b]AC  [/b]  18 [i](10 +0 [Dex] +6 [armor] +2 [shield])[/i]
[b]BAB [/b] + 6 
[b]Fort[/b] +10 [i](6 +2 [Con] +2 [resistance])[/i]
[b]Refl[/b] + 4 [i](2 +0 [Dex] +2 [resistance])[/i]
[b]Will[/b] +14 [i](6 +6 [Wis] +2 [resistance])[/i]
[b]Init[/b] + 0
[b]Spd [/b]  30 ft. (20 ft. in armor)

-----
[b]Feats[/b]

Spell Focus (Conjuration)
Augment Summoning
Natural Bond                [CAdv]
                            [size=1][i]Natural Bond adds three to your effective druid level for the[/i][/size]
                            [size=1][i]purpose of bonus hit dice, extra tricks, special abilities, and other[/i][/size]
                            [size=1][i]bonuses the companion receives.  Effective Druid Level cannot exceed[/i][/size]
                            [size=1][i]character level.[/i][/size]

-----
[b]Skills[/b]

Speak Common
Speak Druidic
Speak Orcish
Speak Aquan
Speak Auran
Concentration        9 +2    = [b]+11[/b]
Handle Animal        9 +0    = [b]+ 9[/b]
Knowledge (Nature)   9 +1 +2 = [b]+12[/b]
Profession (Sailor)  5 +6    = [b]+11[/b]
Spellcraft           9 +1    = [b]+10[/b]
Survival             5 +6 +2 = [b]+13[/b]
Swim                 5 +3    = [b]+ 8[/b]  [size=1]*-6 ACP[/size]

-----
[b]Class/Racial Features[/b]

Darkvision
Orc Blood

Animal companion
Nature sense
Wild empathy
Woodland stride
Trackless step
Resist nature’s lure
Wild shape (3/day)
Wild shape (Large) 

-----
[b]Spells[/b]

0 (  6/day, DC 16)
1 (4+2/day, DC 17)
2 (3+2/day, DC 18)
3 (3+1/day, DC 19)
4 (2+1/day, DC 20)

-----
[b]Equipment[/b]

Periapt of Wisdom +4 and Resistance +2      22000
+1 Wild Dragon Turtlehide Breastplate       16500 [size=1][i](as dragonhide breastplate)[/i][/size]
Revengeance, +1 Humanbane Cutlass            8315
Collar of Speed and Sustenance (on Elmo)     6000 [size=1][i](as horseshoes of speed and ring of sustenance)[/i][/size]
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 chgs)           750
Masterwork Dragon Turtleshell Heavy Shield    167 [size=1][i](as darkwood heavy shield)[/i][/size]
Masterwork Sling                              300
20 Flame Bullets                              400 [size=1][i](A&EG: +1d4 fire damage from alchemist's fire, -2 attack roll)[/i][/size]
100 Bullets                                     1
Handaxe                                         6
Daggers (5)                                    10
Spell Component Pouch                           5
                                            -----
                                            54454
-----
[b]Other Possessions[/b] (400ish gp)

Books
Slate Board and Chalk
Sewing Kit
Assorted Fabrics
Assorted Outfits
Assorted Cosmetics
Assorted Jewellery (mostly paste)
Flotation Bags
Fishing Tackle
Painting of Bobo the Chimpanzee
Painting by Bobo the Chimpanzee

 150gp in coin and gems
5000gp invested in ship
```
[/sblock]

*Animal Companion*
[sblock]
	
	



```
[b]Elmo Elasmosaurus    [/b]
[b]Huge Animal          [/b]

[b]Hit Dice            :[/b] 12d8+78 (132 hp)
[b]Initiative          :[/b] +2
[b]Speed               :[/b] 20 ft. (4 squares), swim 50 ft. (80 ft. with collar)
[b]Armor Class         :[/b] 15 (–2 size, +2 Dex, +5 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 13
[b]Base Attack/Grapple :[/b] +9/+25
[b]Attack              :[/b] Bite +15 melee (2d8+12)
[b]Full Attack         :[/b] Bite +15 melee (2d8+12)
[b]Space/Reach         :[/b] 15 ft./10 ft.
[b]Special Attacks     :[/b] Snatch
[b]Special Qualities   :[/b] Low-light vision, scent, link, share spells, evasion
[b]Saves               :[/b] Fort +16, Ref +10, Will +5
[b]Abilities           :[/b] Str 27, Dex 15, Con 22, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 9
[b]Skills              :[/b] Hide –4*, Listen +4, Spot +11, Swim +16
[b]Feats               :[/b] Dodge, Great Fortitude, Toughness (2), Snatch
[b]Alignment           :[/b] Neutral

Though it resides primarily in the water, an elasmosaurus only breathes air. 
An elasmosaurus has a total length of some 30 feet, including a tail half as 
long as its entire body, and weighs about 5,000 pounds. Observers who see only 
its head or tail might easily mistake it for a massive snake.

[b]Combat[/b]
An elasmosaurus is aggressive and attacks anything it notices. The creature is 
strong, fast, and highly maneuverable, able to turn quickly and lunge at prey. 
When hunting, it travels with its head out of the water, snapping down quickly 
to seize prey.

[b]Skills:[/b] *An elasmosaurus has a +8 racial bonus on Hide checks in water.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Great.
> 
> Also, I want to know who in particular plans on donating money towards the ship.  As I mentioned earlier, 5000 per person can go a long way.  (I intend on donating 10,000.  Was pondering more, but with my story, I think it works better if I don't ditch the armor.)




I've set aside 5k.

-Hyp.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 21, 2005)

Remember boys and girls, if you've taken a feat or class from a non-core rule book, sblock the info on your character sheet so I cans checks it oot.

I can't believe that I'm running a game full of sailors and no-ones gots me spinich...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 22, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Remember boys and girls, if you've taken a feat or class from a non-core rule book, sblock the info on your character sheet so I cans checks it oot.




Added info for Natural Bond.

A question about Animal Companions - as they increase in hit dice, they gain feats and skill points.  But for the base hit dice, are the feats fixed by the Monster Manual description?  (In other words, is Toughness able to be swapped for a feat that actually does something?   )

-Hyp.


----------



## IcyCool (Jul 22, 2005)

If you are still recruiting, I'd love to play the ships musician.  Off the top of my head I'm thinking of a salty old dog who's handy with a fiddle.  Maybe snag the "Obtain Familiar" feat from Complete Arcane to get a howler monkey as a familiar.


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

Write it up Icy.  I think we're taking all comers and maybe trimming down a bit if we get too many by the deadline.  Depends on how many Pheonix realy wants.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 22, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Added info for Natural Bond.
> 
> A question about Animal Companions - as they increase in hit dice, they gain feats and skill points.  But for the base hit dice, are the feats fixed by the Monster Manual description?  (In other words, is Toughness able to be swapped for a feat that actually does something?   )
> 
> -Hyp.



Those feats that the animal has from the MM are static. you can't change them.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 22, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> _Special Note: All characters may only possess a maximum of 4 scrolls, 6 potions and 4 permanent magic items* (all which will of course feature in your background, and the weapons will have names, thanks  )_




Query on wands - not permanent, but not scrolls or potions either.

Permissible to swap the single-use allowance (4 scrolls, 6 potions) for one or two wands?  I'm thinking specifically about a wand of CLW.

-Hyp.


----------



## IcyCool (Jul 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Write it up Icy.  I think we're taking all comers and maybe trimming down a bit if we get too many by the deadline.  Depends on how many Pheonix realy wants.




Right then, introducing Bartholomew Jenkins, A.K.A. Blue-Note Bart, and the notorious Captain Smith.

_Bartholomew Jenkins was a member of the original crew of the Razor Fin under Captain Hunter.  When the loyal members of the crew were cast adrift, it were his trusty old fiddle that kept their spirits lively, and hope of rescue alive.  He's always ready with a rousing drinking song, a bawdy ballad, or a soothing solo.  He's been known to dance around the deck of the ship playing madly away on his fiddle, right in the middle of a boarding action or withering broadside.  No one's quite sure what to make of this old codger, as he's always spinnin' a yarn or tellin' a tale about this pirate or that captain.  More than one young buccaneer has gone off in search of fabulous buried treasure at the urging of old Blue-Note Bart.  One of the more interesting tales heard round the ports is that of the monkey that accompanies Jenkins.  It appears far more intelligent than it should be, and according to Jenkins it is the former commander of the Moon Goddess, Captain Jeremiah Smith, who's been put under a terrible curse.  No one seems to know if it's just a good yarn or the honest truth, but the crew of the Moon Goddess have occaisonally been known to salute the monkey, and respond to his screeches with, "Aye Cap'n."_

I'll get a full character sheet and backstory, but for now there's the teaser.  I'm also looking for a better nickname than Blue-Note Bart, if anyone has some suggestions.  Phoenix, I'm looking at taking the "Obtain Familiar" feat from Complete Arcane and was hoping you'd let me have a Monkey (as per the tiny monkey in the SRD) for a familiar.  It's certainly not integral to the character, but it'd be a whole lot of fun. 

And Bront, I don't see this character having a lot of stuff, so I could probably contribute 10,000gp to the ship, if you want.


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

5K is fine, but I won't turn down more.  Plan on 5K, and see where you get to with money.

Nicknames.... "The Singing Sailor" "Whailing Bart"


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> 5K is fine, but I won't turn down more.




Getting a Veil of Obscurity for the ship would be so cool! 

-Hyp.


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Getting a Veil of Obscurity for the ship would be so cool!
> 
> -Hyp.



Yup 

I'll probably start crunching the ship sunday, once I get a better idea of the budget, as well as how much we'll have to send the Shipwright's way.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Query on wands - not permanent, but not scrolls or potions either.
> 
> Permissible to swap the single-use allowance (4 scrolls, 6 potions) for one or two wands?  I'm thinking specifically about a wand of CLW.
> 
> -Hyp.




I'll let you swap either 4 scrolls or 6 potions for 1 wand (or both for 2).


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Right then, introducing Bartholomew Jenkins, A.K.A. Blue-Note Bart, and the notorious Captain Smith.
> 
> _  One of the more interesting tales heard round the ports is that of the monkey that accompanies Jenkins.  It appears far more intelligent than it should be, and according to Jenkins it is the former commander of the Moon Goddess, Captain Jeremiah Smith, who's been put under a terrible curse.  No one seems to know if it's just a good yarn or the honest truth, but the crew of the Moon Goddess have occaisonally been known to salute the monkey, and respond to his screeches with, "Aye Cap'n."_
> 
> ...





Love it, go ahead (post the feat as well though).


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2005)

*NPC Cohort*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Phineus "The Doctor" Morgan
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric 
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] Fharlanghn

[B]Str:[/B] 13 +1 (5p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 15000/21000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP:[/B] 48 (6d8+12)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)    [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (8p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -4         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +6    +3    +1    + 0   +0    +0    20
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 19

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +2    +0    +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +1    +2    +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      5    +3    +0    +8

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Dagger                    +6    1d4+1     19-20x2
-thrown			  +6    1d4+1     19-20x2
Club         	          +6    1d6+2     19-20x2
Light Crossbow            +6    1d8       19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Aquan, Giant

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Domains: Weather (Survival is a class skill) & Travel (Freedom of Movement 6rnds/day)
Turn Undead 5/day: +2 Check, +8 Damage.

[B]Feats:[/B] 
1 Brew potion
1 Lightning Reflexes
3 Endurance 
6 Diehard

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 45       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills                Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance*		2    +1    -4    -1
Concentration		5    +2          +7
Diplomacy		4    +2          +6
Heal			7    +3          +10
Knowledge (religion)	3    +2          +5
Knowledge (history)	5    +2          +7
Prof: Sailor		2    +3          +5
Prof: Cook		5    +3          +8
Survival		5    +3          +8
Use Rope*		2    +2          +4
*Cross class skills

[B]Equipment:      [/B]
+1 chainmail
+1 heavy darkwood shield
masterwork throwing daggers (x4)
+1 impact club
Masterwork light crossbow
Crossbow bolts
Parrot food
Varnish
Spare leg
Additional hats
	
[B]Spells per day:[/B] 5/4+1/4+1/3+1
[B]Spells Prepared:[/B]
0 - Create water, detect poison, light, mending, purify food and drink. 
1 - [I]Longstrider*[/I], divine favour, remove fear, sanctuary, shield of faith.
2 - [I]Fog cloud*[/I], delay poison, hold person, lesser restoration, spiritual weapon.
3 - [I]Call lightning*[/I], dispel magic, prayer, remove disease.
[I]*Domain Spells[/I] 

[sblock]WEATHER DOMAIN

Granted Power: Survival is a class skill.
Weather Domain Spells
Spell Name		Brief Description
1 Obscuring Mist	Fog surrounds you.
2 Fog Cloud		Fog obscures vision.
3 Call Lightning	Calls down lightning bolts (3d6 per bolt) from sky.
4 Sleet Storm		Hampers vision and movement.
5 Ice Storm		Hail deals 5d6 damage in cylinder 40 ft. across.
6 Control Winds		Change wind direction and speed.
7 Control Weather	Changes weather in local area.
8 Whirlwind		Cyclone deals damage and can pick up creatures.
9 Storm of Vengeance	Storm rains acid, lightning, and hail.[/sblock]

[B]Age:[/B] 39
[B]Height:[/B] 6'5"
[B]Weight:[/B] 220lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Black
```
*Appearance:* 'Doc' Morgan is an imposing figure to those that know nothing about him.  Standing over six feet tall, a little on the chubby side and as dark as ebony, his head completely bald, his left leg is wooden from the knee down and he is rarely seen without his pet parrot 'Archibold'.

*Background:*'Doc' was one of the crew abandoned with Captain Swoops, though this was before he heard the calling of the god of travellers.  None knew exactly what happened to the one-legged sailor on that fateful isle, but whilst Swoops was away in the jungle 'Doc' walked into the camp with faith in his heart.  He knew that their salvation was soon, all they needed was patience. 

What was more remarkable was the fact that Doc had stumbled around on his wooden leg (he'd lost his real one in a fight with rival pirates in a tavern when he was young) for decades, but now the wooden leg seemed new and polished, it seemed to be a part of his leg and he now moves with the grace of any of the other crew members.

Archibold is another story though.  The crew have always said that it was possibly the dumbest parrot alive, having prven this by trying to eat a bag of flour by itself after being locked in the stores all night.  Doc hasn't been able to teach the parrot to say anything, but it has picked up words by itself such as:

"Avast me timbers!"
"Pass the potatoes scruffy!"
"How many you got there?  I'll take three!"
"I'll give ya four, no, eight gold for it!"


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 22, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Those feats that the animal has from the MM are static. you can't change them.




Not true, only ones that are marked with a little "B" are set since they are bonus feats.  They are just the common choices.


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Avast me timbers!"
> "Pass the potatoes scruffy!"
> "How many you got there?  I'll take three!"
> "I'll give ya four, no, eight gold for it!"



Fantastic


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 22, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Those feats that the animal has from the MM are static. you can't change them.





			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Not true, only ones that are marked with a little "B" are set since they are bonus feats.  They are just the common choices.




This debate is why I've directed the question to the DM 

How about it, DM?  Toughness mandatory, or just the default?

-Hyp.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> This debate is why I've directed the question to the DM
> 
> How about it, DM?  Toughness mandatory, or just the default?
> 
> -Hyp.




With an Int of 2 I'll say Mandatory.

Natural Bond                [CAdv]
                            Natural Bond adds three to your effective druid level for the
                            purpose of bonus hit dice, extra tricks, special abilities, and other
                            bonuses the companion receives.  _Effective Druid Level cannot 
                            exceed character level._

Why select this feat if you are playing a straight Druid class?  It doesn't allow you a Drd11 companion....


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> With an Int of 2 I'll say Mandatory.
> 
> Natural Bond                [CAdv]
> Natural Bond adds three to your effective druid level for the
> ...



It allows him to take a higher level companion and get higher level benifits (Have a Companion that's Druid-7 and have an effective druid level of 4 for example)


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It allows him to take a higher level companion and get higher level benifits (Have a Companion that's Druid-7 and have an effective druid level of 4 for example)




...but it says that Effective Druid level _cannot exceed_ Character Level...

So for a single-class Druid this is a useless feat since the EDL cannot go above 8....


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 22, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> ...but it says that Effective Druid level _cannot exceed_ Character Level...
> 
> So for a single-class Druid this is a useless feat since the EDL cannot go above 8....



The Aussi fire bird is correct. The feat is only good for multi classed characters. A Druid 8 gets no benefit but a Druid 4/ whatever 4 would have an animal companion of an 7th level druid.

If the character was druid 6/ whatever 2 the companion would still only be 8th level. but if the character was druid 2/ whatever 6 the companion would be equal to a 5th level druid's.


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> ...but it says that Effective Druid level _cannot exceed_ Character Level...
> 
> So for a single-class Druid this is a useless feat since the EDL cannot go above 8....



But his effective druid level with a higher level companion is lower.

There's a thread on this somewhere (I had someone ask me in my campaign about this specific use of the ability), but obviously, as the GM, you can rule how you wish.  Basicly, it all comes down to where you calculate effective druid level.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> But his effective druid level with a higher level companion is lower.
> 
> There's a thread on this somewhere (I had someone ask me in my campaign about this specific use of the ability), but obviously, as the GM, you can rule how you wish.  Basicly, it all comes down to where you calculate effective druid level.




I'm going with the big AS here...

With the Feat:
- A drd5/fgt10 would have a Drd8 companion
- A druid5/fighter3 would have a Drd8 Animal Companion
- A Drd5/Fgt1 would have a Drd6 Companion
- A Drd8 would still have a Drd8 Companion


----------



## IcyCool (Jul 22, 2005)

To clarify on the Druid companion thing (though it sounds like Phoenix has made his ruling):

A druid selecting a more powerful animal companion treats his *Effective Druid Level* as lower than his actual druid level.  For example, a 7th level druid wants a Dire Badger for an animal companion.  For purposes of determining what benefits it gets, his effective druid level is 3 levels lower, or 4th level.  This feat adds to that effective druid level, to a maximum of his character level.  So in the example, he would have an effective druid level of 7 for purposes of determining the bonuses his animal companion gets.

Does that make more sense?


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> To clarify on the Druid companion thing (though it sounds like Phoenix has made his ruling):
> 
> A druid selecting a more powerful animal companion treats his *Effective Druid Level* as lower than his actual druid level.  For example, a 7th level druid wants a Dire Badger for an animal companion.  For purposes of determining what benefits it gets, his effective druid level is 3 levels lower, or 4th level.  This feat adds to that effective druid level, to a maximum of his character level.  So in the example, he would have an effective druid level of 7 for purposes of determining the bonuses his animal companion gets.
> 
> Does that make more sense?




The big question is though, which modifier is applied first?  Does it matter?  And where the hell did the druid get the dinosaur from in the first place???


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 22, 2005)

Would the Scout class from Complete Adventurer be okay Phoenix?

Scout
[sblock]
HD: d8
BAB: Average (as rogue)
Saves: Good Reflex (as rogue)
Class Skills: Balance, Climb, Craft, Escape Artist, Hide, Jump, Knowledge (dungeoneering), Knowledge (geography), Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, Ride, Search, Sense Motive, Speak Language, Spot, Survival, Swim, Tumble and Use Rope.
Skill Points: 8 + Int. Mod

Class Abilities for an 8th level scout:
- Skirmish (+2d6, +2 AC), when you move 10 or more feet in a round, any attack you make gains the listed bonus to damage (only creatures subject to critical hits are subject to this extra damage), and you gain a dodge bonus to AC.
- Trapfinding, as the rogue ability
- Battle Fortitude +1, grants the listed bonus as a competence bonus to Fortitude saves and Initiative.
- Uncanny Dodge, as the rogue ability of the same name.
- Fast Movement +10 ft.
- Trackless Step, as the druid ability of the same name
- Bonus Feats, every 4th level, selected from a smaller list.
- Evasion, as the rogue ability of the same name.
- Flawless Stride, able to move unimpeded through any sort of terrain that slows movement at normal speed and without impairment.  Does not apply to magical terrain alterations or to swim/climb checks.
- Camouflage, as the ranger ability of the same name.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 22, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The big question is though, which modifier is applied first?  Does it matter?  And where the hell did the druid get the dinosaur from in the first place???




For most things, it's suggested that the most beneficial order of modifiers is the correct one.  For example caster level follows that rule when relating to the Practiced Spellcaster feat which increases effective caster level but not beyond character level.

Thus a Fighter 4/Wizard 5 with Practiced Spellcaster (+4 effective caster level) and a ring of Arcane Might (+1 caster level) would cast the wizard spells he knows Fireball for example as a 10th level wizard (5 wizard +4 practiced spellcaster + 1 arcane might).  That is despite it exceeding his character level which practiced spellcaster can't do.

What no dinosaurs in a pirate game?   Where are the ninjas?

Oh yeah, I figured I would throw out a different character concept since there is already a druid on the table.


----------



## IcyCool (Jul 22, 2005)

I've got a couple of gear questions for Phoenix.

#1.  Does the protection power of a Lyre of Building work on a ship?

#2.  If the answer to #1 is yes, would you mind me having a Fiddle of Building rather than a Lyre?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 22, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The big question is though, which modifier is applied first?  Does it matter?  And where the hell did the druid get the dinosaur from in the first place???




If you rule that the -6 modifier to effective druid level for taking an alternative companion doesn't interact with the limit on effective druid level for Natural Bond, that's fine - I'll swap the feat for something else.

As for where she got the dinosaur - she's a savage from a lost prehistoric jungle island!  Where else do dinosaurs come from?  

-Hyp.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> For most things, it's suggested that the most beneficial order of modifiers is the correct one.  For example caster level follows that rule when relating to the Practiced Spellcaster feat which increases effective caster level but not beyond character level.
> 
> Thus a Fighter 4/Wizard 5 with Practiced Spellcaster (+4 effective caster level) and a ring of Arcane Might (+1 caster level) would cast the wizard spells he knows Fireball for example as a 10th level wizard (5 wizard +4 practiced spellcaster + 1 arcane might).  That is despite it exceeding his character level which practiced spellcaster can't do.
> 
> ...




Actually I have no problems with dinosaurs....just an animal companion dinosaur has always struck me as rather...difficult.... to find and train...

Scout is good, as long as the character is good


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> I've got a couple of gear questions for Phoenix.
> 
> #1.  Does the protection power of a Lyre of Building work on a ship?
> 
> #2.  If the answer to #1 is yes, would you mind me having a Fiddle of Building rather than a Lyre?




#1 - Yes.
#2 - No (I don't mind).


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> If you rule that the -6 modifier to effective druid level for taking an alternative companion doesn't interact with the limit on effective druid level for Natural Bond, that's fine - I'll swap the feat for something else.
> 
> As for where she got the dinosaur - she's a savage from a lost prehistoric jungle island!  Where else do dinosaurs come from?
> 
> -Hyp.




Well, I'll go with whatever makes you happy Smurfy


----------



## IcyCool (Jul 22, 2005)

Here's Blue-Note Bart's character sheet, I'll write up the background this weekend.  Bront, it looks like I've got 9,000gp available, although it would be nice to have some of that for a retirement.  I figure he's probably squirreled away 4,000gp (has a small home somewhere), and has invested 5,000gp as a share in the ship.

Phoenix, how are we doing hitpoints?


```
[B]Name:[/B] Bartholomew Jenkins A.K.A. Blue-Note Bart, and Captain Smith
[B]Class:[/B] Bard 8
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] --

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 8        [B]XP:[/B]  28,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +6         [B]HP:[/B]   53 ( 8d6+16)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 ( 5p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] --/----
[B]Int:[/B] 13 +1 ( 5p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] --
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +4
[B]Cha:[/B] 18 +4 (13p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] --%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +8    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    20    
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2          +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       6    +2          +8
[B]Will:[/B]                      6    +1          +7

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Cold Iron Shortsword      +9/+4   1d6+0     19-20x2
Light X-Bow               +9      1d8+0     19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven

[B]Abilities:[/B] Bonus Feat,
Favored Class (Any),
4 bonus skill points at first level and 1 bonus skill point every level after,
Bardic Music 8/day,
Bardic Knowledge +11,
Countersong,
Fascinate,
Inspire Courage +2,
Inspire Competence,
Suggestion,
Arcane Spells Per day: 3/4/4/2,
Spells Known: 6/4/4/3
0-Level
 - Prestidigitation
 - Read Magic
 - Summon Instrument
 - Know Direction
 - Mending
 - Ghost Sound
 
1st-Level
 - Inspirational Boost (CV)
 - Healthful Rest (CV)
 - Charm Person
 - Grease
 
2nd-Level
 - Cure Moderate Wounds
 - Glitterdust
 - Locate Object
 - Silence
 
3rd-Level
 - Glibness
 - Haste
 - Deep Slumber
 

[B]Feats:[/B] Dodge (1st),
Weapon Finesse (Human Bonus),
Obtain Familiar (3rd),
Lingering Song (6th)

Obtain Familiar (Complete Arcane):
[sblock]You gain a familiar.
[b]Prerequisites[/b]: Knowledge (Arcana) 4 ranks, arcane caster level 3rd
[b]Benefit[/b]:  You can obtain a familiar in the same manner as a sorcerer or a wizard (see the sorcerer class description and the accompanying) sidebar,
page 52 of the [i]Player's Handbook[/i]).  As with a sorcerer or wizard, obtaining a familiar takes 24 hours and uses up magic materials worth 100gp.

For the purpose of determining familiar abilities that depend on your arcane caster level, your levels in all classes that allow you to cast arcane spells stack.[/sblock]

Lingering Song (Inspiration lasts for 1 minute after play stops) (CV):
[sblock]Your inspirational bardic music stays with the listeners long after the last note has died away.
[b]Prerequisites[/b]: Bardic Music
[b]Benefits[/b]: If you use bardic music to inspire courage, inspire greatness, or inspire heroics, the effect lasts for 1 minute after an inspired ally stops hearing you play.
[/sblock]


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 81       [B]Max Ranks:[/B]11/5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise (Int)             1    +1    +0    +2
Balance (Dex)              5    +2    +0    +7
Bluff (Cha)                11   +4    +0    +15
Climb (Str)                0    +0    +0    +0
Concentration (Con)        2    +2    +0    +4
Craft (Int)                0    +1    +0    +1
Decipher Script (Int)      0    +1    +0    +1
Diplomacy (Cha)            0    +4    +2    +6
Disguise (Cha)             0    +4    +(2)  +4(6)
Escape Artist (Dex)        0    +2    +0    +2
Gather Information (Cha)   0    +4    +0    +4
Handle Animal (Cha)(cc)    0    +4    +0    +4 
Heal (Wis)(cc)             0    +1    +0    +1
Hide (Dex)                 2    +2    +0    +4
Intimidate (Cha)(cc)       0    +4    +2    +6
Jump (Str)                 0    +0    +0    +0
Knowledge[Arcana] (Int)    5    +1    +0    +6
Knowledge[History] (Int)   5    +1    +0    +6
Knowledge[Religion] (Int)  5    +1    +0    +6
Listen (Wis)               0    +1    +0    +1
Move Silent (Dex)          2    +2    +0    +4
Perform[Dance] (Cha)       5    +4    +0    +9
Perform[Singing] (Cha)     5    +4    +0    +9
Perform[Strings] (Cha)     11   +4    +0    +15
Profession[Sailor] (Wis)   5    +1    +0    +6
Ride (Dex)(cc)             0    +2    +0    +2
Search (Int)(cc)           0    +1    +0    +1
Sense Motive (Wis)         0    +1    +0    +1
Sleight of Hand (Dex)      0    +2    +2    +4
Spellcraft (Int)           2    +1    +2(4) +5(7)
Spot (Wis)(cc)             0    +1    +0    +1
Swim (Str)                 4    +0    +0    +4
Tumble (Dex)               0    +2    +0    +2
Use Magic Device (Cha)     11   +4    +0    +15
Use Rope (Dex)(cc)         0    +2    +0    +2

[B]Equipment:                       Cost  Weight[/B]
Mwk. Cold Iron Shortsword       320gp   10lb
Dagger                            2gp   10lb
Mwk. Light X-Bow                335gp   --lb
5 cases cold iron bolts          10gp    2lb
5 cases silver bolts            105gp    3lb
5 cases normal bolts              5gp   30lb
+4 Mithral Shirt             17,100gp   --lb
Hat of Disguise               1,800gp    2lb
Fiddle of Building           13,000gp   --lb
Belt of Many Pockets         11,000gp    1lb
Wand of Magic Missile(9th)    6,750gp    3lb
4 Oils of Magic Weapon          200gp    4lb
Spell Components, in belt         5gp    2lb
Various gear                    200gp   10lb
Traveler's Outfit(free)          --gp   --lb
Small farm, house, and retirement money  4,000gp
Share of the Moon Goddess 5,000gp


[B]Total Weight:[/B]  56lb    [B]Money:[/B]168gp  0sp  0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                58   116   175   350   875


[B]Age:[/B] 45
[B]Height:[/B] 5'08"
[B]Weight:[/B] 140lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Pepper Gray, and he sports a beard. 
[B]Skin:[/B] Tanned and healthy
```
*Appearance:* A leathery old salt if there ever was one, Bart still has a charming, if aged, smile.  He's always got a wry grin upon his weatherbeaten face, and a story upon his lips.  He enjoys spinning tales and playing his fiddle.  Captain Smith is always nearby, and always seems to enjoy Bart's stories and music.

*Background:*  Bartholomew Jenkins was a member of the original crew of the Razor Fin under Captain Hunter. When the loyal members of the crew were cast adrift, it were his trusty old fiddle that kept their spirits lively, and hope of rescue alive. He's always ready with a rousing drinking song, a bawdy ballad, or a soothing solo. He's been known to dance around the deck of the ship playing madly away on his fiddle, right in the middle of a boarding action or withering broadside. No one's quite sure what to make of this old codger, as he's always spinnin' a yarn or tellin' a tale about this pirate or that captain. More than one young buccaneer has gone off in search of fabulous buried treasure at the urging of old Blue-Note Bart. One of the more interesting tales heard round the ports is that of the monkey that accompanies Jenkins. It appears far more intelligent than it should be, and according to Jenkins it is the former commander of the Moon Goddess, Captain Jeremiah Smith, who's been put under a terrible curse. No one seems to know if it's just a good yarn or the honest truth, but the crew of the Moon Goddess have occaisonally been known to salute the monkey, and respond to his screeches with, "Aye Cap'n."

Bart's got no family to speak of, unless you can call your fellow pirates family.  He's loyal to Captain Swoops, and does his best to look after him and the ship.  Bart's used some of his ill-gotten goods to purchase a small farmstead, where he plans to retire.  At least, that's what he tells himself.  He knows that the sea is in his blood, pirating in his spirit, and he'd just as soon die on the water than fade away on land.  He tells the crew that he'll retire "one of these days, but best you mind your own business."  Bart never liked Captain Hunter, and if given the chance, he'd happily take revenge upon him.

Item explanations:
Various Adventuring Gear - This will be detailed, I just didn't feel like calculating everything out right now.

Belt of Many Pockets:
[sblock]As per Complete Arcane, general gist is that it contains 64 extradimensional pockets, each capable of holding 10 pounds, 1 cubic foot of material, or the owner's familiar (the familiar has no need for food, water, or air while in the pocket).
While worn, the belt weighs 1 pound, regardless of what is put into it.  If the belt is removed, it weighs 1/10th of the total weight put into it.  
Retrieving an item from a pocket is a move action that doesn't provoke an attack of opportunity.
If needed, I can post a further writeup.
[/sblock]

Captain Jerimiah Smith, the Monkey
Tiny Magical Beast
Hit Dice: 8 (26 hp)
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30ft., Climb 30ft.
Armor Class: 18 (+2 Size, +2 Dex, +4 Natural), touch 14, flat-footed 16
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/-12
Attack: Bite +10 melee (1d3-4)
Full Attack: Bite +10 melee (1d3-4)
Space/Reach: 2-1/2ft./0ft.
Special Attacks: --
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, Improved Evasion, Share spells, Empathic Link, Deliver touch spells, Speak with master, Speak with other animals of its kind
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +8, Will +7
Abilities: Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 9, Wis 12, Cha 5
Skills: Balance +10, Climb +10, Hide +10, Listen +3, Spot +3
Feats: Weapon Finesse

+8 racial bonus on Balance and Climb checks
Can always take a 10 on Climb checks
Uses his Dex modifier instead of his Str modifier on Climb checks

Grants the benefits of the Alertness feat to Bart whenever he is within arms reach.


----------



## IcyCool (Jul 22, 2005)

Also, I didn't take aging effects into account.  If you want to take aging into account, I'll change around the stats, and his finals will look exactly the same, with the exception of Str, which will be 11.  Let me know what you want to do on this.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 22, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Well, I'll go with whatever makes you happy Smurfy




Cool 



> With an Int of 2 I'll say Mandatory.




Fair enough 

-Hyp.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 23, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Also, I didn't take aging effects into account.  If you want to take aging into account, I'll change around the stats, and his finals will look exactly the same, with the exception of Str, which will be 11.  Let me know what you want to do on this.




Bugrit I say, bug-rit.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 23, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> I figure he's probably squirreled away 4,000gp (has a small home somewhere), and has invested 5,000gp as a share in the ship.
> 
> Phoenix, how are we doing hitpoints?




Cool, nice to have something to retire on....

Hps are 3/4 max, so yours'll be  53


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Cool, nice to have something to retire on....
> 
> Hps are 3/4 max, so yours'll be  53



3/4 max round up?  I think I made a per HD table for that earlier


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> 3/4 max round up?  I think I made a per HD table for that earlier




6 + 5d6 + 16 comes to 53.5 if you take 75% of 30 for the 5d6.  So it looks like he's rounding down.

-Hyp.


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> 6 + 5d6 + 16 comes to 53.5 if you take 75% of 30 for the 5d6.  So it looks like he's rounding down.
> 
> -Hyp.



Yeah, just clairifying, cause I'll likely have to recalc my HP as I rounded up.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, just clairifying, cause I'll likely have to recalc my HP as I rounded up.




I've got d8 hit dice - it's not an issue for me 

-Hyp.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 23, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I've got d8 hit dice - it's not an issue for me
> 
> -Hyp.




Rounding up is fine...that extra hp wont break the bank I'm sure....


----------



## TroyXavier (Jul 23, 2005)

Just to let you know, I'm all done except for items.  I'll finish those up tonite.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 23, 2005)

So, as all the lovely people complete their characters, simply post a note here simply saying your character name and a link to the post that has your character...easy?

Now do it....*ON FIRE!!!*


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 23, 2005)

Lukda Bloodyhammer 

-Hyp.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 23, 2005)

Ramses Waveborn

Now with Background, and Pet goodness.


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2005)

Captain Jonathon Swoops


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 24, 2005)

*a’Shelys of the Spirit Mists*
_Neutral Good Elf Scout 8_

[sblock]
*Age:* 133
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 4’7”
*Weight:* 87lbs.
*Eyes:* Golden Green
*Hair:* Coppery
*Skin:* Tanned

*STR:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*DEX:* 20 [+5] (10 points, +2 race, +2 lvl) 
*CON:* 12 [+1] (6 points, -2 race) 
*INT:* 13 [+1] (5 points) 
*WIS:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*CHA:* 10 [--] (2 points)

*Hit Dice:* 8d8 + 8
*HP:* 58
*Armor Class:* 24 (10 base + 5 Dex + 8 Armor + 1 Shield)
*Initiative:* +5
*BAB:* +6/+1
- *Melee:* +8
- *Ranged:* +11

*Speed:* 40’

*FORT:* +4 (2 Base + 1 Con + 1 Comp)
*REFL:* +11 (6 Base + 5 Dex)
*WILL:* +4 (2 Base + 2 Wis)

*Abilities:* 
- Immune to magic sleep effects
- +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells and effects
- Low-Light Vision
- Weapon Proficiency: longsword, rapier, longbow, shortbow
- +2 racial bonus on Spot, Search and Listen checks
- Automatic Search
- Skirmish (+2d6, +2 AC)
- Trap Finding
- Battle Fortitude +1
- Uncanny Dodge
- Fast Movement + 10
- Trackless Step
- Bonus Feats (4th, 8th)
- Evasion
- Flawless Stride
- Camouflage

*Feats:*
1st Level
- Mounted Combat
3rd Level
- Mounted Archery
4th Level
- Point Blank Shot
6th Level
- Rapid Shot
8th Level
- Precise Shot*

Skills:* 99 skill points 
Spot +15 (11 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Race)
Swim +13 (11 ranks, +2 Str)
Ride +18 (11 ranks, +5 Dex, +2 Syn)
Survival +10 (8 ranks, +2 Wis)
Climb +5 (3 ranks, +2 Str)
Balance +18 (11 ranks, +5 Dex, +2 Syn)
Tumble +18 (11 ranks, +5 Dex, +2 Syn)
Jump +15 (11 ranks, +2 Str, +2 Syn)
Handle Animal +5 (5cc ranks, +0 Cha)
Use Rope +6 (1 rank, +5 Dex)
Escape Artist +10 (5 ranks, +5 Dex)
Craft: Bowery +6 (3 ranks, +1 Int, +2 Tools)
Profession: Sailor +5 (3 ranks, +2 Wis)

*Languages:*
- _Common, Elven, x_

*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
-*Tahlrah the Leaf Blade *_Masterwork Longsword_ +9/+4 (1d8+2, 19-20/x2) _Description._ (315gp, 4lb)
-Dagger +8/+3 (1d4+2, 19-20/x2) (2gp, 1lb)

*Ranged weapons*
-*Ruaor the Star Flower* _+1 Shock Elvencraft Composite (+2) Longbow _+14/+9 (1d8+4+1d6, 20/x3, 110 ft.) _Description._ (8900gp, 4lb)

*Armor*
-*Maihel, Death’s Sorrow* +3 Glamered Mithril Shirt _Description._ (12700gp, 10lb)
-Darkwood Buckler (215gp, 2.5lb)

*Miscellaneous Magic Items*
-*Yaliir, The Shining Path *Greater Bracers of Archery (25000gp)
-*Amethil, The Swans Wing* Ring of Feather Falling (2200gp)

*Potions*
-Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (300gp)

*Mundane equipment*
-Adventurer’s Outfit (0gp, -lb)
-Hammock (5gp, 1lb)
-Belt Pouch (2gp, .5lb)
-Signal Whistle (8sp, -lb)
-Waterskin (1gp, 4lb)
-Rations, 10 days (5gp, 10lb)
-Silk Rope (10gp, 5lb)
-Whetstone (2cp, 1lb)
-3 Bottles of Fine Wine (30gp, 4.5lb)
-Masterwork Bowery Tools (50gp, 5lb)
-Arrows, 600 (30gp, 90lb)
-Blunt Arrows, 100 (5gp, 15lb)
-Serpentstongue Arrows, 100 (15gp, 15lb)
-Swiftwing Arrows, 40 (40gp, 6lb)

*Mount*
-*Rysha, **Jade**Ocean* Griffon Mount & Training (5000gp)
- Bit and Bridle (2gp, 1lb)
- Exotic Military Saddle (60gp, 40lb)
   - Studded Leather Barding (100gp, 50lb)
- 60 Days Feed (3gp, 600lb)

*Ship*
- Donation (5000gp)

Weight Carried: lb
Remain money: 51gp 1sp 8cp[/sblock]

*Description*[sblock]
 a’Shelys stands with the grace of a man who lives aboard the rolling deck of a ship. His coppery hair, normally flowing in long curls to his neck, is tied back in a ponytail to keep it from his face. With the green-gold eyes of a hunting cat contrasting against the dark tan of his skin, he always seems to be peering out from darkness. He wears a stripped down adventurer’s outfit, rarely needing the accoutrements of a standard land-bound adventurer. A sheathed elven leafblade pokes from its scabbard over his right shoulder, the handle intricately carved mahogany, crossing the scabbard and rising over his left shoulder is a composite longbow inlaid crafted from the wood of a starfruit tree. A pair of mithril armbands are worn on his forearms, embossed with golden rays of sunlight, on his left hand is a ring of carved ivory, on closer examination a swan can be seen drifting among the carvings.[/sblock]

*Personality*[sblock]
 a’Shelys is generally slightly less flighty than other elves, the rigorous training he underwent to become a member of the Silver Manes has given him an air of seriousness, although that air is often blown away when he lets out a rolling laugh or the unexpected punch line to a situation. He has a close-knit bond with Rysha, the griffon he raised from an egg as part of the Silver Manes, and should it come between someone else and Rysha, she wins out more often than not. When it comes to his duties aboard the ship, a’Shelys takes them seriously despite the aerial acrobatics he’ll perform for fun as he scouts ahead. In the back of his head though, remains his affections for Naeasha and his bond to the Silver Manes, something that will always remind him of home.[/sblock]

*Background*[sblock]
a’Shelys was born to the elves of Laerendhor, the Deep Fen. Growing up amongst the towering forests, his life was led as many elves of his age; running through the woods, games of archery and swordplay, frolicking and such. But for an elf, life is still a progression and soon his interests diverged from those of the typical elven youth. For many years he had watched the Silver Manes, a guild of griffon riders who defended the forests from the air, and been fascinated by their distinctive air from the rest of the elves. They were a close-knit band of various sorts, the bonds that stood between them and their brethren (griffon or elf) were closer than the few friendships he had had whilst growing up.

 He began to frequent near the Aerie, where the griffons resided, adopting the habits of some of their best, going to the same revels and inns, watching how they carried themselves, their garb and weapons. He fancied himself someday a Silver Mane, riding amongst brethren on the winds high above the forests. This lasted for quite some time, until his fascinations were noticed and he was brought in as a potential recruit, for he had socialized with many of the Silver Manes and knew them well-enough. His training as a griffon rider was stricter than many of his experiences as a youth. Although far from rigid, it was quite rigorous and on many evenings, a’Shelys would collapse exhausted on his hammock and sleep till he was awakened by the morning birds, when he would then prepare for another day of training. This initiation lasted for five years, he became a skilled rider and acquired the prestige of a Silver Mane. He was a scout and harrier, moving swiftly in advance of his brethren, showering any attackers with arrows as he guided Rysha with his knees.

 The bonds of kinship within the Silver Manes were strong, yet when Naeasha, one of the diving cavalry, began to show affection to a’Shelys her former partner Caerios, also one of the diving cavalry, became envious. Tension rose among the Silver Manes as the affair became known and uncharacteristic to the strong bonds of kinship, members took sides. Some against him, others happy for him, and others protecting Naeasha. With tensions high, it was only time before someone slipped in the line of action, and although it was neither of the three involved in the affair, Caerios was deeply injured as a result. a’Shelys decided that he could not stand to create such a rift in the Silver Manes, too proud to let their prestige fail because of a personal affair.

 In sad departure, he said his goodbyes, even Caerios saw him off for he recognized the noble deed that a’Shelys would now endure. With a small gift of a carved ivory ring, Naeasha said that last goodbyes, and he departed into the skies with Rysha to make his way in the world beyond the Fen.

 He flew east over the mountains and towards the great port cities he had heard of from the seasoned tales of the Silver Manes. It was there, that he began to make a small name of himself as a skilled scout for caravans and ships, flying ahead of them and reporting back with the lay of the land and of any dangers ahead. While he had most often kept to the coast, the spell of the sea slowly won him over and he soon longed for the ships to hire him and to glide over the rolling blue-green of the ocean waves. It was only chance that he ran into Captain Swoops, or more that Captain Swoops ran into him and nearly was mauled by the first reactions of Rysha, defensive of her companion. Calming his flying companion, a’Shelys dusted himself off and apologized to the man who had just nearly run him over in his haste. When the Captain let drop his name, a’Shelys knew he had found the man who would bring him to the sea as he had longed to do. a’Shelys proposed to serve as part of his crew at once, offering his services as a scout in the skies. The Captain, more in haste than in true acknowledgement, agreed and a’Shelys accompanied Swoops to the Moon Goddess.

 He has since served for two years, slowly building his relations to the other crew. It was with some trepidation that he let himself become attached, since he had seen what had once happened in a close-knit band when a problem arose. But since, he has come to love the ship and his crewmates, relating tales of the Deep Fen and bringing the occasional friend up into the skies on Rysha. Although one day he longs to return to the Aerie to tell his tales of adventure, that day is a long way off in his mind.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 24, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Ramses Waveborn




You're missing a background on that chief...


...and Dire Rat stats...


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2005)

Phineus "Don't call me Captain" Morgan


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Phineus "Don't call me Captain" Morgan





That's awful...at least he's not called 'Mad Dog'...


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 24, 2005)

If you're still recruiting, I would love to join 
playing a strait wizard item creator
weapons, armor, and seige weapons(with a little more emphisis on the latter)

 A gruff man, yet-to-be-named, he is a reletive new comer to the ship. Not a new comer to ships, of course, he has had many jobs on many ships(most of which are no longer a float), but none like this! Yet-to-be-named is usually hard at work creating some unusual item of power for the ship or its crew. Or inspected weapon coming of other ship or drinking heavly with the crew.

If accepted, I will have a longer more thought out backround/personality/ect. but for now dinners calling


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2005)

Cut of is Monday Night, so get cranking LF


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 25, 2005)

Yar! Should be done sometime tonight


----------



## Bront (Jul 25, 2005)

Look forward to it.

There was a Magical Shipwright idea floating out there that might interest you.  Someone said they were going to draw it up, and I haven't seen it, that's a thought.

Also, I believe the rule on "manufactured" items is 70% cost of initial gold.  And if you could, be sure to set aside 5K gold for the ship


----------



## TroyXavier (Jul 25, 2005)

Okay Kerwin's done.   Let me know if anything isn't kosher

Kerwin Swiftswimmer
Human Ranger/Barbarian/Animal Lord (3, 2, 3)

Str  24               Dex 13            Con  15
Int  10               Wis  10           Cha  10
HP 87                AC 15 
FS +12               RS +8              WS +3

Attack
Melee Long Spear +16 (+18 Raging, +20 vs Monstrous Humanoids)
Dmg 1d8+11 (+13 +2d6 vs MH)
Club +14 (+16 Raging)
1d6+6

Ranged 
Javelin +14 
1d6+6 Range Increment 30 feet

Feats
1 Power Attack     Human Brutal Throw (Adds Strength instead of Dex to ranged attacks)
3 Improved Swimming (Swim half speed as move action full speed as a move action)   
6 Improved Toughness (+1 HP per HD)
Ranger: Track   Ranger: Rapid Shot Ranger: Endurance

Abilities
Favored Enemy (Monstrous Humanoid)
Rage 1/day
Uncanny Dodge
Fast Movement
Wild Empathy
Animal Bond (Sharks) +4 Handle Animal and Wild Empathy checks
Detect Animals (Sharks only) At Will
First Totem +4 Swim Checks
Low Light Vision
Wild Aspect (Gain 1d8 Bite Attack and Breathe Water for 3 minutes a day)

Skills 
Swim 11 ranks (+21)
Survival 9 ranks (+9)
Intimidate 2 ranks (+2)
Jump 6 ranks (+12)
Listen 1 rank (+1)
Balance(CC) 4 ranks (+5)
Profession (Sailor) 3 ranks (+3)
Handle Animal 3 ranks (+3/+7 with sharks)
Spot 2 ranks (+2)
Use Rope 1 rank (+2)



Items (56,882+ 2 silver) Remaining 3,117 GP 8 SP
Monstrous Humanoid Bane Shocking Long Spear +2 (Longtooth) (32,305)
Vine Belt of Giant Strength +4 (16,000)
Leather Armor +2 (4,160)
Cloak of Resistance +1 (1,000)
2 Potions of Bull’s Strength (600)
2 Potions of Cure Serious Wounds (1,500)
1 Potion of Good Hope (1,050)
1 Potion of Enlarge Person (250)
3 Javelins (3)
Club (-)
2 Large Sacks (2 Silver Pieces)
50 feet Silk Rope (10)
Shark Tooth Necklace (-)
3 sets of clothes (3)
Tindertwig (1)

Personality: Kerwin tends to be quiet at first until he gets familiar with the situation. If he has consumed alcohol however, he can be quite boisterous and rowdy. He is eager to explore the world and see the many wonders it must contain. He feels an empathy with sharks and will get into an arguement with anyone who puts such creatures down. He enjoys nothing more than a good hunt or a good fight but will also be perfectly willing to negotiate if an opponent poses no obvious threat.

Background:
Kerwin Swiftswimmer is an island native who felt a kinship for the sea from the time he could walk. His tribe was renowned for both fishing and boatbuilding, crafts Kerwin quickly learned. They were also quite talented at hunting. When Kerwin was of age he went on these hunting expeditions. Kerwin however felt different. He felt a need to explore. The elders did not approve of such ideas. They were afraid that he would be killed if he were to continue such foolish actions. For a while, Kerwin grudgingly accepted this. He worked on his skills with the long spear. He also spent long periods swimming. The ocean was one place where he felt at peace. He saw many wonders and incredible sites under the water. He knew that the ocean could not be the only place that held such wonders. Somehow, he would have to leave his tribe. He would get his chance when a ship was blown off course. The pirates that landed on the island decided that since they were on the island, they would re-supply and recruit some new members. Seeing this as a chance to get off the island and to explore the world, Kerwin enlisted with the pirates. Kerwin spent much of his time on the ship improving his fighting techniques. He also was willing to dive under the ship to clean off the debris that inevitably gathered upon it. For reasons Kerwin did not quite understand, the sharks that often menaced other sailors seemed quite friendly with him. He realized that he had an empathy with the sharks which would eventually become a bond. The captain realized that this was quite an asset for the crew. If anyone went over, Kerwin was assigned the task of rescuing them if sharks were involved. Kerwin has since transferred to his current ship after receving a better offer. With his spear Longtooth, he fights and sails and enjoys exploring the world.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 25, 2005)

TroyXavier said:
			
		

> Let me know if anything isn't kosher




Favoured Enemy bonus applies to damage, but not attack rolls.

The 250gp price for a potion of Enlarge Person is generally considered to be a cut&paste error from 3E - there's no longer a major advantage in brewing the potion at Caster Level 5, so a Caster Level 1 version (easier to dispel, only lasts one minute instead of 5, otherwise identical) is only 50gp.  But the DM might want to comment on that one.

-Hyp.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 25, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Look forward to it.
> 
> There was a Magical Shipwright idea floating out there that might interest you. Someone said they were going to draw it up, and I haven't seen it, that's a thought.
> 
> Also, I believe the rule on "manufactured" items is 70% cost of initial gold. And if you could, be sure to set aside 5K gold for the ship




Yes, Xael mentioned it but hasn't been heard from since, if he's still around we could just work different areas


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 25, 2005)

TroyXavier said:
			
		

> Okay Kerwin's done.   Let me know if anything isn't kosher
> 
> Kerwin Swiftswimmer
> Human Ranger/Barbarian/Animal Lord (3, 2, 3)
> ...




Well...

a) there is no background
b) you haven't detailed the non srd feats and so forth


----------



## TroyXavier (Jul 25, 2005)

Fixed.


----------



## Xael (Jul 25, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Yes, Xael mentioned it but hasn't been heard from since, if he's still around we could just work different areas



I didn't have computer or book access in the weekend, and didn't manage to finish the character before. I should be able to finish him today. He's going to be mainly a shipwright, and your idea seemed to include mainly weaponry, so I doubt they'd get each other's way.


----------



## Bront (Jul 25, 2005)

Cool, good to hear


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 25, 2005)

I'll fix the broken grammer and bad english when I get home from work

This character is complete SRD material

[sblock]Name: Hallux Barbule
Race: Human
Class: Wizard/Lore Master
Level: 7/1
Deity: N/A

Hp 41
AC 12
Init +2
Speed 30
BA+3

Str_14+2(6p)
Dex14 +2(6p)
Con14 +2(6p)
Int_21 +5(13p)
Wis10 +0(2p)
Cha10 +0(2p) 

Saves--base—Mod-Magic
+9Fort__2-----2---+5 
+9Ref----2-----2---+5
+12Will--7-----0---+5

Abilities
Summon Familiar (cat)
School Specialization Divination (Prohibited-Necromancy)
Secret(Instant Mastery){Move Silently)

Feats
Scribe Scroll(wizard)
Eschew Materials(1st)
Skill Focus(Know)[nature](human)
Craft Wondrous(3rd)
Craft Arms and Armor (bonus 5th)
Spell Mastery(6th)

Skills 11/5 
+07Balance5(10)+2
+15Craft(Weapon smithing)10+5
+15Craft(Siege weapon smithing)10+5
+07Concentration5+2
+15Know(History)10+5
+15Know(Arcana)10+5
+13Know(Nature)5 +5+3
+09Move Silently4+2+3
+16Spell craft11+5
+07Swim5(10)+2

Spells Known
0- All but necromancy
1-8 Comprehend Languages, True Strike, Identify, Grease
2-4 See Invisibility, Detect Thoughts, Knock(m), Scorching ray(m)
3-4 Arcane Sight(m), Tongues(m), Dispel Magic(m), Keen Edge, Haste, Flame arrow
4-4 Scrying, SM IV, Remove Curse, Ice storm, Black Tentacles, Dimension Door
(m)=Mastered (Can prepare without spell book)

Spells Prep’d(On normal cruising days)
0-4Detect Magic, Mending, Light, Read Magic
1-7True Strikex3, Identifyx2, Greasex2
2-5See Invisibility, Detect Thoughts, Knock, Scorching rayx2
3-5Dispel Magicx2, Haste, Flame arrow, Tongues
4-4Scrying, Ice storm, Black Tentacles, Dimension Door

Equipment
On Person
Heavy Crossbow 50gp
Artisans outfit free
Bolts, 10, mw 301gp

Chest 2gp
Chest Contents
10 bolts, MW 301gp
25 candles .25gp
2 vials of Ink 16gp
Ink pen .1gp
Artisans Tools, Masterwork 55gp
Spell book (72 pages of spells) free
Blank Spell book 15gp
Research/note Journal 15gp
Scholars outfit 5gp
Travelers outfit 1gp
Ale 4 gallons .8gp
Large 2x4 silver mirror 1000gp 

Magic Items
4 spent scrolls 1050gp to buy 1400 to copy to spell book (2 3rd level and 2 4th level spells)

Potions
1 Water Breathing 750gp
2 Cure Mod 600gp
1 Remove Paralysis 750gp
1 Neutralize Poison 300gp
1 Remove Blindness/Deafness 750gp

Others
Cloak of Resistance +5 25000
Headband of Int +2 2950(Self Crafted)
Goggles of Night 8550(Self Crafted)


5cp
8sp
137gp
700pp

In a small archipelago in the Eastern sea(ocean) resided an enclave of diviners whose goals, like most diviners, lay in the pursuit of knowledge and the continuance of their ideals. 

 Hallux Barbule was a native islander in the same archipelago, he lived with a large family in relative harmony, on the eve of his13th birthday, a group of wizards came down from the enclave, to talk to his parents.

The local population looks up to the wizards with a sort of reverence, as they have aided the villager during the rough times, so when a group approached a pair of residents with offer to train their gifted son, understandably it didn’t take much convincing to send him. A fact that Hallux Barbule has mixed feeling about, since he had little say in the matter.

The years drudged on, studying this, and studying that. Never time to do as he wanted, never time to learn to use a sword, only time to learn about them. It was during this time Hallux began a love affair with weapons digging through all the books he could find the bigger the better. Inevitably the search would begin for a sword, or axe, or anything, but also as inevitably be shot down with stern words of "A diviner does not need such barbaric things"

The urges for more than four grey walls and a book became overpowering, Hallux left the enclave, and a lengthy letter at his old home and stowed away on the first merchant vessel with his cat Malata, bound for parts unknown.

Spending a few years stowing away on the next ship out of whichever port he resided, Hallux's power calcified and the alure of sword play gave way for the rapidly increasing power of the mage. Eventually his confidence grew and he joined a crew, mercenaries defending a merchant convy. I strong crew that fought for the highst bidder, months on the high sea fighting battles learning hard lessons and surviving till the next day. 

Then came the last day, a great battle against a crew that was smarter, faster and more blood thirsty. Hallux survived, using tactics that might seem cowardly by some, had he reveled it to anyone... ever.

 Hallux washed up nere a major port some days later where he stayed, for an extensive time. The nightmares of old comrades pervasive in everything he did, till one day a glising ship the likes of he had never seen before. I strong sense of destiny, I knowledge that this must be his fate.

With a test of ability and loyalty, he became a permanet and proad member of the ship...


Hallux stands 5ft8in, and 170lb. With dark skin and black hair done up into an woven poney-tail. On days of rest he can be seen with simply shirt and pants. Dressing up and down for work and for when he's trying to impress, respectivly. Items always present an earring, a fine engraved cape, a small ornate headband and a pair of completly black goggle adorning his forehead slightly higher up.

As a crew man his jobs vary according to situation, during times of peace he keeps busy working on a variety of project, and in spare time he predicts weather(in doesn't take that long and helps to avoid open seas during storms). In battle, he remains a defensive spell caster buffing his crewmates, disrupting foes, and dropping an area effect or two. After battle, He processes captured weapons and magic items(some say he's seen so many one day he won't even need to use spells), Making repairs where needed on captured and owned weapons.

Malata, Cat Tiny Animal *Hit Dice*: 8 (20 hp) *Initiative*: +2 *Speed*: 30 ft. (6 squares) *Armor Class*: 14 (+2 size, +2 Dex), touch 14, flat-footed 12 *Base Attack/Grapple*: +0/–12 *Attack*: Claw +7 melee (1d2–4) *Full Attack*: 2 claws +7 melee (1d2–4) and bite +2 melee (1d3–4) *Space/Reach*: 2-1/2 ft./0 ft. *Special Attacks*: — *Special Qualities*: Low-light vision, scent *Saves*: Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +7, *Abilities*: Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 7 *Skills*: Balance +15, Climb +6, Hide +14*, Jump +10, Listen +3, Move Silently +10, Spot +3 *Feats*: Weapon Finesse 
*Skills*: Cats have a +4 racial bonus on Climb, Hide, and Move Silently checks and a +8 racial bonus on Jump checks. Cats have a +8 racial bonus on Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier instead of their Strength modifier for Climb and Jump checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 25, 2005)

LF, don't forget you can buy items you can craft yourself at 70% of cost.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 25, 2005)

"."


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 25, 2005)

Just so were clear, when you say item, do you mean magic or mundane or both, if I can craft those magic items, 4500 in the bank


----------



## Bront (Jul 25, 2005)

Any magic item you can legaly craft.
Any mundane item you can craft you can get for 1/3 the cost.

Also, did you save 5K to donate to the ship? 
Ahh, yes, that's my Protection fee isn't it?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 25, 2005)

Gerrod Mor

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2424189&postcount=53 

Bront, of the 9,999 I offered, how much do you need?  What ever you do not take, the rest will go into my Ale Inn.


----------



## Bront (Jul 25, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Gerrod Mor
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2424189&postcount=53
> 
> Bront, of the 9,999 I offered, how much do you need?  What ever you do not take, the rest will go into my Ale Inn.



5K is fine, that's all I've asked of anyone else, and we should be fine.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 25, 2005)

Ok thanks and i updateed the left over cash to diversify into an engineering firm and a Inn.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 25, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> 5K is fine, that's all I've asked of anyone else, and we should be fine.




5k it is, also I wouldn't object to creating a few minor enchantments here and there, understanding of course, that the big ones are still out of my league. Could we work a few things out before game?


----------



## Xael (Jul 25, 2005)

Unfortunately, I still seem to be too tired from my weekend trip to really start making the character, so I guess I have to pass this game. Sorry, but I just haven't slept enough for a while.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 25, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Gerrod Mor
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2424189&postcount=53
> 
> Bront, of the 9,999 I offered, how much do you need?  What ever you do not take, the rest will go into my Ale Inn.




Where did you get the Spell Resistance from?

And shouldn't:

Bracers +4 (Invulnerability (25,000 gp)

be:

+2 _Invulnerability_ Bracers of Armour


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 25, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Where did you get the Spell Resistance from?




I no longer have it.  It was replaced by invulnerability.  That is a lot cheaper.  It was attached to the bracers I have.  I made the change in the text, thankyou.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 25, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I no longer have it.  It was replaced by invulnerability.  That is a lot cheaper.  It was attached to the bracers I have.




Well...

+2 Bracers of Armour (SR 19) costs 49,000gp

Even  +1 SR 19 Bracers is 36,000gp...

In fact you have +4 SR 19 Bracers which are 81,000gp!


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 25, 2005)

Looking through the SRD, I did not get those prices.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 25, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Looking through the SRD, I did not get those prices.




I did.

Add the armour + modifiers from powers to the Bracers cost.

ie: +4 Bracers with SR19 (+5 armour mod) is effectively +9 Bracers...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 25, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I did.
> 
> Add the armour + modifiers from powers to the Bracers cost.
> 
> ie: +4 Bracers with SR19 (+5 armour mod) is effectively +9 Bracers...




Thanks, I will go back and reprice it out.


----------



## IcyCool (Jul 25, 2005)

Bartholomew Jenkins ("Blue-Note Bart") and Captain Smith


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 26, 2005)

Hallux_Barbule


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 26, 2005)

The night is ticking to a close soon gentlemen and ladies.....any luck on a map for me yet Bront?


----------



## Bront (Jul 26, 2005)

Bah, I'll do what I can tongiht. I'll be up for a few hours.  I need to dig up one of those links I found, or at least direct you to the map.

Let me know who's all in or at least how many bodies we'll have and I'll write up the Moon Goddess.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 26, 2005)

> He was with Captain Swoopes when that horrible mutiny occured.  Gerrod, is a strong believer in the chain of command.  His belief in that was put to the test when given a choice, he chose to follow Swoopes.  Gerrod's endurance was put to the test several times as he repeatedly took only the bare minimal amount of food/water to survive and to allow other's space on the dinghy, he would swim in the ocean along side.  The mutiny created a deep loyalty to Captain swoopes and Gerrod happily donated money to build the current ship.  Upon hearing of Gerrod's generosity, several others gave as well.




Bront, I included the above paragraph in my background.  I plan to be one of your loyal crew.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 26, 2005)

*The Final Cut - Crew of the Moon Goddess*

Ok lads and ladies here it is.  I've selected the group that I think have put the right effot into their backgrounds (more so that their stats...anyone can do stats).  Here we go...

Captain Johnathon Swoops - Captain
CG human Rog2/Sws3/DrP3
played by Bront

Phineus "The Doctor" Morgan
CG human Clr6
cohort of Bront (NPC)

Blue-Note Bart (and Captain Smith of course)
CN human Brd8
played by IcyCool

Lukda Bloodyhammer
CN half-orc Drd8
played by Hypersmurf

Ramses Waveborne
NG half-elf (sea) Rgr4/Sor4
played by Argent Silvermage

a’Shelys of the Spirit Mists
NG half-elf Sco8
played by Ferrix

I shall put up a Rogue's Gallery for you to post.  For everyone else, I'm sorry that I cannot control a game with twice as many as this in it, but keep watching as an alt we might be calling on....


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 26, 2005)

Yay!


----------



## Bront (Jul 26, 2005)

Cool, looks like a good crew.

40,000 to play with for the ship, so it's either a normal ship with some cool magical gear, or it's a soarwood ship with not much else, which is fine too.  I'll see if I can scrape a bit more money togeather for the soarwood.  What's everyone's preference?

(Soarwood moves at x2 speed of a normal ship)


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 26, 2005)

I also found....

_*THIS​*_
...I'll only be using the map and none of the background though...


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 26, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, looks like a good crew.
> 
> 40,000 to play with for the ship, so it's either a normal ship with some cool magical gear, or it's a soarwood ship with not much else, which is fine too.  I'll see if I can scrape a bit more money togeather for the soarwood.  What's everyone's preference?
> 
> (Soarwood moves at x2 speed of a normal ship)




I thought the ship had it's own 20k slush fund, post #7, plus the 40k, that means a soarwood ship with some benefits.


----------



## Bront (Jul 26, 2005)

Cool.  I find good maps if I do say so myself *ducks*


----------



## Bront (Jul 26, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I thought the ship had it's own 20k slush fund, post #7, plus the 40k, that means a soarwood ship with some benefits.



Doh, forogt it was 20k, not 10.

Cool, we're at 50k, so soarwood it is.  I'll drop the magic sail (+10' speed for 9k) for now, and get some weapons, and leave 3-5k for supplies and such.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 26, 2005)

Excellent, plus it's always easier to modify an existing ship rather than finding or building an entirely new one.

Thus, go with the Soarwood to start.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 26, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, looks like a good crew.




"I am overjoyous to be here!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 27, 2005)

"Cap'n Swoops! I see signs o' gaming!" -- Ramses Waveborn.
Glad to be aboard Captain. Permission to man the crows nest?


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 27, 2005)

Very spankalicious everyone.  I'll give bront another day for building his little boat    and it'll give me time to set some things up on my end as well....good-o!

I'll guess that _my_ thursday will see the first posting...and it will no doubt be a large one.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 27, 2005)

*Salutes and takes a step backwards off the plank* "G'luck"


----------



## IcyCool (Jul 27, 2005)

Yar!  Let the seas sing our tale!

*monkey screeches*

Aye Cap'n, we be in fer a tale most bold!


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 27, 2005)

*Post here boys and girls​  *


----------



## Bront (Jul 27, 2005)

"Welcome men, to the Moon Goddess.  A special ship, which has a special crew.  When we set out to sea, we put our lives in each other's hands.  Well, I know there are no hands I'd rather be in than yours.  So drink up!  For in a few short days, we shall set sail for honor, glorly, fame, and riches!."

I'll get the ship up tonight 

Apparently I need a description too, which would be good. 

Don't walk the plank too quickly LF, anyone not chosen has a good chance to be an alt if anyone is lost at sea.

I reserved a post for the ship in the RG. I'll try to get it filled up tonight.

Pheonix, how specific do you want me to get with supplies like food and such?  is just a good reserve fine?


----------



## Bront (Jul 27, 2005)

The Moon Goddes is complete, barring other minutia.  I saved about 5K for supplies and other such things (ale, food, ale, water, ale, cargo, ale, rope, ale, spare sales, and did I mention ale?).


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> The Moon Goddes is complete, barring other minutia.  I saved about 5K for supplies and other such things (ale, food, ale, water, ale, cargo, ale, rope, ale, spare sales, and did I mention ale?).



5k is fine, it'll also cover hiring crew for a bit (I'll give you fair warning everytime crew need to be paid).

Also....hardness and hp for Soarwood?  If there be ship fightin', me needs the stats!

First post will be up within trelve hours gents...


----------



## Bront (Jul 27, 2005)

Soarwood is identical to Normal wood (Hardness 5, 10 HP per 1" thickness) but weighs 75% as much.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

Yay!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 28, 2005)

IC Thread is up!

Question - is it Theodore Fontane, or Theodore Fortune?

-Hyp.


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2005)

Sweet 

Let the trash talking begin


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 28, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> IC Thread is up!
> 
> Question - is it Theodore Fontane, or Theodore Fortune?
> 
> -Hyp.




Fontane.....though for my Alan Quatermain/Indiana Jones/Pulp d20 game....it would be Fortune


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm going to let a few others respond before I make the big post tonight (I'm also a bit tired right now, don't want to screw it up)


----------



## Bront (Jul 30, 2005)

Pheonix, do I run Phineus or do you?


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Pheonix, do I run Phineus or do you?




Me of course...he is a cohort so it will be easy for you to ask things of him though....


----------



## Bront (Aug 3, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> _OOC:  Dang, I knew Bart would get in trouble.  And seeing as how he'd have a tough time fighting Swoops' grandma, I'm going to have to get creative with his escape. _



Captain Nana Swoops was a terror to the seas with her swift broomsmanship and her oatmeal cookies.  You be lothe to joke about here if ye hope to live through the day.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 3, 2005)

*cackles in hysterics*

The monkey got a summons!


----------



## Bront (Aug 3, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *cackles in hysterics*
> 
> The monkey got a summons!



Uhoh, they have the real power structure figured out!


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Uhoh, they have the real power structure figured out!




The monkey is the _real _ brains of the group, Bart is his _familiar_...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 6, 2005)

Are we still posting gentlemen?


----------



## Bront (Aug 7, 2005)

I'll try to come up with a crew rallying speech now that everyone is back on the ship (at least I think everyone is).  I was waiting for Ramses to return, and I think he did.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 7, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Are we still posting gentlemen?




As at last DM post, I was still conducting a search   Awaiting a positive or negative result before continuing...

-Hyp.


----------



## Bront (Aug 7, 2005)

Let me know when the crew is gathered and ready to go (IE, search results, and such), and then I'll rouse the crew.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 7, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> As at last DM post, I was still conducting a search   Awaiting a positive or negative result before continuing...
> 
> -Hyp.




Sorry luv, I'm being neglectful....I'll git me sorry ass ri' on it...


----------



## Bront (Aug 8, 2005)

That speach was much better than that poor roll it got, but oh well.


----------



## Bront (Aug 9, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Lukda's not convinced the ship should be left attended by just the common crewmen.  On the other hand, her skills at ferreting out secrets are non-existent, while Ramses at least has some experience in such matters.



FYI Captain Swoops is still around the ship, supervising the loading and setup, as well as taking care of a few details.  Also, some of the common crew are followers (15 1st level, and 1 2nd level).


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI Captain Swoops is still around the ship, supervising the loading and setup, as well as taking care of a few details.  Also, some of the common crew are followers (15 1st level, and 1 2nd level).




Sorry Internet down at the moment, I'm in another city so I can post today.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 11, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "Cap'n Swoops! I see signs o' gaming!" -- Ramses Waveborn.
> Glad to be aboard Captain. Permission to man the crows nest?




You still alive there Argent?


----------



## Bront (Aug 12, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Sorry Internet down at the moment, I'm in another city so I can post today.



No problem, that was more for Hyper than you to remind him that he wouldn't be leaving the ship alone.  Let me know if anything needs my attention in the ship prep, otherwise, I'll just assume we're ready to leave when the others return.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 15, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> You still alive there Argent?



I'm so sorry. I really want to play in this game but My life is starting to get crazy again. I think for the sake of the game I should pull out until I can post more often.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2005)

So, I'm back, the internet is alive again!


----------



## Bront (Aug 15, 2005)

Welcome back Pheonix 

Shame to see you go Argent.  We can probably NPC you till things straighten out if they do soon


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2005)

Just a checkup and head count to see if I have gamers apart from HyperSmurf still playing


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 22, 2005)

been busy... posting now.


----------



## Bront (Aug 22, 2005)

Just got back from Gencon.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Just got back from Gencon.




I did see that champ, but the question is whether you were sober for the whole time?


----------



## Bront (Aug 23, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I did see that champ, but the question is whether you were sober for the whole time?



Yes, I rarely drink actualy (I think I last had a drink about 3 months ago).

Awake was a different story, I got 2 hours of sleep between friday and saturday, and had 4 4 hour events on Saturday, and an 8 AM on Sunday.  Ugh


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 26, 2005)

*Nudge*

Are we still posting people?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 27, 2005)

I get busy on random spurts once in a while, hope I wasn't slowing things down.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 3, 2005)

I dispise nudging games, but *nudge* again.  Are people still interested or are we gunna let this one die?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 3, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I dispise nudging games, but *nudge* again.  Are people still interested or are we gunna let this one die?




I didn't want to post for the Waverunner encounter until I had some resolution for my seagull-strafe of the Sovereign several days earlier game-time... wasn't certain if I'd made it out alive, for example 

If I'm definitely intact, though, I can post for the Waverunner...


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

DOh, I knew I missed something.  I'll post tonight


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 4, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I didn't want to post for the Waverunner encounter until I had some resolution for my seagull-strafe of the Sovereign several days earlier game-time... wasn't certain if I'd made it out alive, for example
> 
> If I'm definitely intact, though, I can post for the Waverunner...




Doh! I forgot something too obviosuly....I'll sblock that info in the Rogue's Gallery Campaign information Hyper, sorry bout that chief...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 5, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Doh! I forgot something too obviosuly....I'll sblock that info in the Rogue's Gallery Campaign information Hyper, sorry bout that chief...




I'll keep an eye out for it 

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 12, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ferrix: I hate doing this, as usually my view of the rules are pretty lax, but: The Skirmish rules indicate (including the errata) that you yourself have to move, not your mount.  Movement under your own violation is required in order to recieve the benefits of the skirmishing ability.  Unless anyone would like to give be a convincing arguement against of course...




Well, there are two issues here, really.

Firstly - there's really no ambiguity in "The skirmish ability cannot be used while mounted." a'Shelys is mounted; the Skirmish ability cannot be used.

But secondly - a'Shelys was posted to the Rogues' Gallery on July 27, and the errata didn't exist before August 3.  a'Shelys was created as a mounted skirmisher - that's the whole point of the character, mechanically - and at the time he was created, it was perfectly legal.

It depends whether or not you want to retroactively impose the new ruling on an old character.

If we were to create this party today, I'd have no hesitation in saying "Mounted Skirmish doesn't work".  But I'm not sure I'd be so quick to say "Mounted Skirmish doesn't work _any more_"... particularly not in a game where the "view of the rules is pretty lax" 

-Hyp.


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2005)

If he was designed to be a mounted skirmisher, you could always change the ability to Mounted Skirmish, or make a mouted skirmish feat that lets it work while mounted.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 13, 2005)

He was designed to be a mounted skirmisher, before the errata was posted skirmish worked fine with mounts.  Otherwise I would have gone a totally different direction.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2005)

Ok then, as a formal decision my feet are planted in the 'I couldn't care less' camp.  The rules of D&D have never bothered me too much, I accepted your character so I'm willing to take it as a Mounted Skirmisher on two conditions.

1. Nobody else has a problem with it.
2. You post the stats for your mount in your character thread in the RG (easier for me  )


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi, I was wondering if you might wedge in a spot for me to play in game.  If there is a slight shot then I can get you a character concept for review fairly quickly and a write-up not long after that.


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

We had a player duck out you could probably take over.  Otherwise, the crew is large enough I don't see why some crewman might step up from nowhere.

Ask Pheonix though.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 14, 2005)

I would prefer if the existing character was taken over actually, I don't like the idea of a higher level character sitting around the ship doing nothing.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Sep 14, 2005)

I was thinking stranded on a rowboat personally.  Handles the problem of the high level character sitting aboard ship doing nothing, and allows for interesting party introductions.  And then there is always the new recruit picked up at the next port, though that leads to more difficult party "wedging" as the new guy and the party both have to find a really good reason to let him on.  The "I'm stranded on this rowboat because my ship went down and will likely starve without your help" usually catches the good aligned parties hook, line, and sinker.  The new guy is also likely to stay on after the next port because the he owes the party for the help, allowing the slow integration as a permanent crew member.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 14, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ok then, as a formal decision my feet are planted in the 'I couldn't care less' camp.  The rules of D&D have never bothered me too much, I accepted your character so I'm willing to take it as a Mounted Skirmisher on two conditions.
> 
> 1. Nobody else has a problem with it.
> 2. You post the stats for your mount in your character thread in the RG (easier for me  )




I'll put up the stats when I get home tonight.

Thanks Phoenix


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 20, 2005)

Phoenix a'Shelys is sort of itching to attempt to return home to see to his child, he didn't do it right off of the bat due to timing, but returning to port might prompt it.  Might I be able to retire him to a side-quest and bring on a different character?  It's seem more in character that he would leave than stay with Swoops permission.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Phoenix a'Shelys is sort of itching to attempt to return home to see to his child, he didn't do it right off of the bat due to timing, but returning to port might prompt it.  Might I be able to retire him to a side-quest and bring on a different character?  It's seem more in character that he would leave than stay with Swoops permission.




Actually the whole idea for me introducing that side-quest was to give a'Shelys a more active role-playing element in the game, rather him be a simple combat beast (which is what I am avoiding).  Having him live with the knowledge, and trying to steer the entire ship towards his homelands to get him closer, is one of the many options that I saw happening.

No matter what character is brought into the game, I intend on introducing personal quests for all characters to avoid them becoming simple combat machines solely waiting on Swoop's decision where to loot next.

Look at Bart, sorry, Bart's monkey...


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2005)

Where is a'Shelys' home?  I thought it was close to the port we left at (Could be my confusion).  We'll end up with more to do, I'm not too worried, and I'm trying to get input from other players before making decisions (Which is why Swoops asks for feedback).


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 22, 2005)

The way I had seen it was that a'Shelys had crossed mountains to get to the great port cities where he met Swoops.  Looking at the map and where any mountains are situated, that means he comes from quite a bit inland and would have to take a considerable detour away from the ship to get there and come back.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 22, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Actually the whole idea for me introducing that side-quest was to give a'Shelys a more active role-playing element in the game, rather him be a simple combat beast (which is what I am avoiding).  Having him live with the knowledge, and trying to steer the entire ship towards his homelands to get him closer, is one of the many options that I saw happening.
> 
> No matter what character is brought into the game, I intend on introducing personal quests for all characters to avoid them becoming simple combat machines solely waiting on Swoop's decision where to loot next.
> 
> Look at Bart, sorry, Bart's monkey...




He can have an active role-playing element, heck, I enjoy playing him, it just seems to make more sense for him to leave the sea to trek inland and go back home to sort things out on his own.  The only problem I saw with it is the very large distance between the ocean where everything is currently happening and his homeland, so to return there would take him out of action and anyone who decided to go with him.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> He can have an active role-playing element, heck, I enjoy playing him, it just seems to make more sense for him to leave the sea to trek inland and go back home to sort things out on his own.  The only problem I saw with it is the very large distance between the ocean where everything is currently happening and his homeland, so to return there would take him out of action and anyone who decided to go with him.




Just to clarify my point.  I intend to make things difficult for everybody at one point or another, the game's 1 million gp total story is just a background for me to work on.  No matter what character a person will play, I intend to tempt them away from the ship, as what is happening with you.  Forcing you to choose your loyalties and, role-play.

If you want to leave the ship, that inevitably is your choice.  I was hoping to encourage a sub-plot, but is you do not wish it, there is little I can do to encourage it.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 23, 2005)

I'd just have to figure out a way to get a'Shelys to stay with the ship in character.  Friends and companions are good, but one's own child, that's another matter.  Perhaps he'll attempt to get someone to do some research for him when he's in the next port.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 23, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I would prefer if the existing character was taken over actually, I don't like the idea of a higher level character sitting around the ship doing nothing.




Phoenix,
I'd love to play in another of your games, if you have a character that can be taken over or any other space, please consider me.

Fenris


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

We have Ramses, Argent's Character.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'd just have to figure out a way to get a'Shelys to stay with the ship in character.  Friends and companions are good, but one's own child, that's another matter.  Perhaps he'll attempt to get someone to do some research for him when he's in the next port.




Really?  Well the thought of going up against an old foe alone is a pretty self-destructive concept, playing in his court you'd last maybe a week?  To take him on you'd need friends!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Phoenix,
> I'd love to play in another of your games, if you have a character that can be taken over or any other space, please consider me.
> 
> Fenris




Yup, you can play Rameses if'n you wish...


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 23, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Really?  Well the thought of going up against an old foe alone is a pretty self-destructive concept, playing in his court you'd last maybe a week?  To take him on you'd need friends!




Well, in my background we had left on partially amiable terms, so the news of him badmouthing me, etc. was sort of a surprise to me.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Well, in my background we had left on partially amiable terms, so the news of him badmouthing me, etc. was sort of a surprise to me.




Things do change...


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 23, 2005)

*shrugs*


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

Pheonix/Ferrix, where abouts is your origin on the map?  Since we are eventualy heading north, no reason we couldn't eventualy make our way there (Feel free to drop the suggestion in Swoop's head), wherever it is.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 23, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Yup, you can play Rameses if'n you wish...




Great, give me a day or so to read through both threads thoroughly. Should I try to keep Ramses attitude/behaviour the same or to what degree?


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Pheonix/Ferrix, where abouts is your origin on the map?  Since we are eventualy heading north, no reason we couldn't eventualy make our way there (Feel free to drop the suggestion in Swoop's head), wherever it is.




I didn't have the map when I wrote up his background, but it would be on the other side of one of the mountain ranges depicted on the map.


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Great, give me a day or so to read through both threads thoroughly. Should I try to keep Ramses attitude/behaviour the same or to what degree?



I think he posted 3-4 times, so there's not much to go on there, so I'd think you can adjust his personality to how you see it.







			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> I didn't have the map when I wrote up his background, but it would be on the other side of one of the mountain ranges depicted on the map.



No reason you can't pick one, perhaps one of the cities accros the mountain range to the north, were we could sail there, or near there, by ship.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think he posted 3-4 times, so there's not much to go on there, so I'd think you can adjust his personality to how you see it.No reason you can't pick one, perhaps one of the cities accros the mountain range to the north, were we could sail there, or near there, by ship.




Well, that would mean changing some of his background.  I'd already given a name to the place where he comes, and unless one of those cities are in the middle of a massive elven forest, it wouldn't work so well.


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

You're call.  I've no clue, but know we're using the map for the map, so you have some free reign.  Perhaps firther along the river there is that elven forest, and the town is simply not markerd.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 24, 2005)

Ok then, can anybody be able to tell me how Ferrix can alter Ramese's character without cpoying it and making a whole new post of it?  When it comes time for XP, it could be a pain....


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 24, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ok then, can anybody be able to tell me how Ferrix can alter Ramese's character without cpoying it and making a whole new post of it?  When it comes time for XP, it could be a pain....




You mean Fenris, and the best way would be to contact BS.


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

Quote it, make a new post, and then get BS or Keia to delete the old post.


----------



## Bront (Sep 26, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> (belatetedly- just read this first)
> 
> Ramses calls down from the crow's nest "Ship Ho!"



Thank you Ramses, o master of the obvious. 

No big deal, someone needed to do it, and technicaly, you were he.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Thank you Ramses, o master of the obvious.
> 
> No big deal, someone needed to do it, and technicaly, you were he.




Hey, I'm trying I'm trying.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 27, 2005)

Damn, I blame myself for letting that get away from me...


----------



## Bront (Sep 27, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Damn, I blame myself for letting that get away from me...



Don't worry, we blame you too


----------



## Fenris (Sep 28, 2005)

Phoenix:
[sblock]
How open would you be to altering Ramses?
Let me say first of all that I signed up to play an exisiting character and so I shall. But I am having trouble getting under his skin and understanding where the original creator was going with him. 

I am not looking to alter his role on the ship or his background. On the contrary I want to expand his background. I think the original poster gave you the why for his magic items but not really the how, which was I think more what you wanted.

So let me know what you think. I made an easy little chart too (hey I was sick over the weekend and had many fevered dreams to come up with this)

Least to Most Drastic changes:
0: Tough toenails Fenris you signed on to play an existing character now play him.
1: Fine, rearrange his spells if you like and maybe an animal 
2: Ok, charge around his stats, feats and skill points
3: Ok, change his levels around, but keep the existing classes
4: Ok, swap out a class.
5: Just make a new damn character and stop bugging me   

Can I tell you how I see Ramses, and will play him in the game whether I change him or not: Basically a rigging rat, who perches up there and keeps tabs and all the goes on. I see him swarming up and down thsoe ropes like a monkey. If you saw the animated Sinbad movie, kind of like Rat in that movies. 

Ideally I would like to use option 4 and trade straight out 4 levels of Sorcerer for 4 levels of Rogue (with all the hub-bub that entails). As for background, well I figured he learned his ship duties first and then the hag teaches him to be a ranger. I can write him up fully for you first and then you can decided if you wish. I know this is asking quite a bit, so feel free to tell me no, or even hell no. I am just happy to play in one of your games. I would just like to make Ramses a bit more....... comfortable for me to play (and a bit more piratey-Profession-Gambler!). Thanks for your consideration of any changes to him. [/sblock]


----------



## IcyCool (Sep 28, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Look at Bart, sorry, Bart's monkey...




Honestly, I wasn't thinking of showing up for that trial.  On account of, y'know, he's *guilty*. 

Also, I've forgotten that the OOC thread existed, and as such haven't read anything on it until today.

As for posting, Bart will get a post in tomorrow.  He's been a bit quiet, when he should be loud!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 29, 2005)

Just a quick note to say I'm out of town for the weekend...

-Hyp.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 29, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Phoenix:
> [sblock]
> How open would you be to altering Ramses?
> Let me say first of all that I signed up to play an exisiting character and so I shall. But I am having trouble getting under his skin and understanding where the original creator was going with him.
> ...




*FIVE!*

When it is confirmed Ramses will leave in the city and we can pick you up, just put it in OOC first for me to check.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 29, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> *FIVE!*
> 
> When it is confirmed Ramses will leave in the city and we can pick you up, just put it in OOC first for me to check.




I'm terribly sorry, I retract the request.


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I'm terribly sorry, I retract the request.



I think he was joking. (With the big text that is)


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think he was joking. (With the big text that is)




I'm pretty sure I was joking as well


----------



## Fenris (Sep 30, 2005)

Ok, sorry for the misunderstanding. I had had only put option five in as a joke anyway and hadn't really considered it. Let me ruminate on it and I'll run any concept by you and Bront.


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Ok, sorry for the misunderstanding. I had had only put option five in as a joke anyway and hadn't really considered it. Let me ruminate on it and I'll run any concept by you and Bront.



Don't worry bout me, I'm just the captain.  You need to impress the GM 

Well, I guess I need to hire you.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 30, 2005)

Alright Bront see if you'd hire this guy (assuming he passes muster with Phoenix)

[sblock]
Trav'nul was raised in his tribe of half-orcs in the Berdrage Mountains. He grew up much as did all members of the tribe, fighting and raiding. Until the raided too far into Felengar and the raiding party was overtaken by a Felengarian army unit. Trav'nul was captured and put on trial. His punishment was slavery, and was placed aboard a Felengarian naval galley, The Golden Spear, as a rower. Trav'nul served four long years as a rower, longer than most, his great strength and hearty health kept him alive when many of his fellow rowers, mostly human Felengaian criminals perished. Though he was a slave, he felt that he was treated not unkindly. He did what he was told to do and did it without complaint. The captain of the ship, Joseph Derchold, wasn't cruel, he needed slaves to row his ship into combat and felt that this was a way for men to redeem their lives a pay back their debt to society rather than a terminal sentence. Few made it through their sentences to achieve freedom because of the brutal nature of the slave holds however. Captain Derchold would often inspect the slaves and pat Trav'nul on the shoulder, laughing, telling him to take it easy as the coxwain was complaining the ship was listing to port!

Then came the raid by the pirates. _The Golden Spear _ was hauling a load of payrolls and someone must have tipped off one of the local pirates, as they normally had good sense to leave military vessels alone. But they came loaded for bear and attacked hard and fast. As the pirates boarded the _Golden Spear_, they opened the slaves galley and released the slaves to get them to fight with them. Most of the men were very tired from the hard row they had just had trying to get away. Trav'nul, though was still strong. As he stood now free of his chains, he thought about his situation. He hadn't liked being a slave, but he had been treated better than a slave would have been in his tribe. And the captain was decent man and would visit them occasionally and from what he had heard from other slaves, they weren't beaten as they were on other ships. Trav'nul came to realize that Captain Derchold was truly his new tribe chief, and this ship was his tribe. So as the chains came off, Trav'nul decided to do what he could to help his tribe. Up on deck, things were chaotic and the fighting was intense. Bodies were scattered everywhere, neither side had a clear advantage in the fight. Suddenly the hatch to the slaves rowing area opened. The pirates cheered for they thought that the tide would turn in their favor now. But from the hold only Trav'nul emerged, with a bloody sabre taken from a pirate. He charged down upon Captain Derchold and the Captain thought the end was nigh, but Trav'nul felled the Captain's opponent in one blow. He then bellowed a tribal chant from his youth and flew into a battle rage that quickly turned the tide for the Felengarians and Trav'nul was the first one over the ropes onto the pirate's ship. Captain Derchold had a policy of taking prisoners, and was a bit horrified to find that there were none to take. Once his sailors had found and calmed Trav'nul down, they found that not a pirate had survived on the other ship. They had a few prisoners who had the good sense to surrender when they were still on the _Golden Spear_, but the pirate ship was empty.

Captain Derchold called the slave before him. "What is your name?" the Captain asked. "Trav'nul" came the reply. "Why did you fight with us?" Trav'nul thought a minute before replying "The Captain has been kind to me even though I am a slave. This ship has been my home for four years. I have leaned how to speak your language here, and how to row very well. I was defending my home, my tribe" he added meekly. This time it was the Captain who had to pause to think. "Trav'nul, in light of the bravery and loyalty you have shown to this ship, this crew, the Felengarian crown, and most of all to me, I hereby declare your sentence to be fulfilled, you are no longer a slave." Trav'nul couldn't believe his ears, this was wonderful. "In addition" continued the Captain "Based upon your performance here, I would like to offer you a position as a marine aboard this vessel, if you wish to take it." Trav'nul was conflicted and overwhelmed, he had been given his freedom, he could go back to his people in the mountains now. But here he had the opportunity to serve this kind man further. His years at sea had open Trav'nul's eyes. He had always been a bright lad, the tribal elders knew it. The exposure to human culture showed there was much more to life than the mountains. So he accepted the position as a marine.

Over the next several years Trav'nul learned how to live on a ship, above decks. He was constantly learning new things. The Captain would instruct him in language, the security chief taught him better discipline in combat. They both worked very hard to get him to not kill every enemy outright. That concept took a while but Trav'nul eventually figured out they wanted prisoners, not just bodies. In his old tribe prisoners were just those that survived, but Captain Derchold sometimes wanted a man captured and disn't want to wait and see if he survived. He also found that he mere presence was enough to make some give up. The sailors taught him to swim and climb the riggings. Over all, the crew was very accepting of him. They had been there and saw him fight for them and save their lives. It didn't hurt that Trav'nul was affable and gregarious, nor that he was quick on the uptake. He wasn't like many of their expectations of a half-orc. Trav'nul became one of the most decorated marines in the Felengarian navy and was designated Captain Derchold's personal bodyguard. Trav'nul served for 3 years under Captian Derchold and was very happy. 

Reality came back quickly though. Captain Derchold retired, and the _Golden Spear_ was given over to a new captain, one who didn't consider a half-orc good for anything expect a slave rower. Since Trav'nul had his freedom the new captain could only dismiss him from his ship. Trav'nul tried to find a new captain and a new ship to serve on, but even with recommendations from Captain Derchold, no one could see passed his skin, and no one would let him on their ships, not in the navy, nor in the merchant marine fleet.

Trav'nul was far too civilized now to head home to the Berdrage Mountains. Besides he liked the sea and it's life. He headed south to find some other employment, but at every port he stopped at, the answer was always the same, no room for half-orcs. He finally was desperate enough that he turned to piracy, joined with a pirate crew and set out aboard the _Merry Cutthroat_ under Captain Carnwold. He did well at piracy. He had to let go of some of the restraints he learned as a marine, and he didn't care too much for that. This captain was pretty bloodthirsty. But Trav'nul rose through the ranks quickly enough, few dared to challenge him in combat and so he quickly became the number 2 on board. But he didn't care for the way Captain Carmwold ran his ship (no prisoners) and so left once he had a small stash of loot and started his own ship and recuited a small crew as would serve under a half-orc. His men found him to be a capable leader, once they forgot he was a half-orc and he ran his ship more in a military vien than most pirate ships probably. But he was fair and just and killed only when needed. His captaincy was put to the test when Captain Fontane and the _Silver Sovereign_ sailed into range one day. Captian Fontane of course took umbrage at an upstart pirate and Trav'nul's crew was far less experianced, in a smaller, slower ship. The outcome was the Fontane took his goods, killed his crew and burned his boat. Fontane laughed as he set Trav'nul adrift in the dingy with no food or water, laughing about the inadequacy of a half-orc captain. Trav'nul did not give up though. He had no sail, no water and no food, but he had oars and by all the Seas could Trav'nul row, Four years of rowing trains your body to row, and so Trav'nul rowed and rowed without stop. A lesser man could have never made it back to shore, but Trav'nul did, barely.

Penniless and destitute, he went back and found his old captain. He told Captain Derchold of his problems, that no one would accept him or give him a chance to accept him. That because of it he had turned to piracy and what the outcome of that had been. Derchold looked at the young man searchingly. This half-orc, this savage had turned into a damned fine marine, one of the best he had seen. Only the Seas know how many time Trav'nul had saved his life. So the Captain comforted Trav'nul and said, "Listen my boy, someday you will find another captain like me, in fact you may be a captain again yourself! Now as for piracy, well there is a fine line between a pirate and a privateer. Now you didn't attack and Felengian ships did you? No? Good, then I don't consider you a pirate, and as long as you don't I never will. Remember you were a member of our great navy and respect that always. In the meantime, don't give up and don't despair. I have here a couple of things I no longer need. Why don't you have them" and the captain digs out an old sea chest and hands it to Trav'nul. Opening it Trav'nul finds and assortment of treasures. the old captain pulls out a large axe and says "This monster used to belong to the half-ogre pirate Blaxus, I think he called it the Deck Swabber, and this beauty right here" he says pulling out a breastplate, still shiny and polished though it had been in the chest " Is the armor of old Admiral Northing, he gave it to me when he retired, I was his second in command for many years you know. It did something screwy, that I can't remember now. He was a big man like you so it should fit. And this I won in a game so long ago I forgot from whom. But this bow was reputedly the possesion of the legendary giant pirate Y'goj, who sailed a ship os stone they say. I doubt that a bit, but few men can bend it thought I wager you could." Trav'nul, sring the bow and cna just pull the string to his chin, never had he felt such a pull, his shoulders ached from it. "Yeah I think they called it The Ballista or some such, he he we had smaller ballistas on the Golden Spear! This last one my boy was a gift from my wife. She gave it to me when I recieved my commision. It is a family heirloom called Heat's Trust, and though this ring looks small, it will help protect you. Since I have no children of my own, I bequeth it to you. Oh and there's all kind of little trinkets like that in there, maybe not enough to get a new ship, but it's a start. But take it my boy they're yours. You've done quiet a bit for me and it seems you need a little more help than most to make it. My advice is to head south. The further you get away from the mountains, perhaps people will accept you more. And the further south you are the less chance you have of running into a Felengarian frigate" the old man adds with a wink. The generosity of the captain overwhelms Trav'nul and he picks him up in a bear hug "All right put me down you lubber, now go on make your fortune. Try the port of Loridunne, they have a festival coming up soon. Many many ships will come to that port for the festival, I am sure a captain there will take you on board. Here let me write you a letter of recommendation if you want to get on with a legitimate ship, if you find a pirate crew, well I trust your judgement, it seems you aren't bloodythirsty enough for the worst of them"
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2005)

Other than the potential problem of him not nessessarily liking the fact that Swoops is a pirate, I don't see a problem.

Quick suggestion, perhaps Fontain was either the pirate in question, or one of the pirates who escaped but he noticed in particular, so he's got a score to settle with him.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 1, 2005)

Bront,
No that was part of my concern as well. I added a section to resolve this, part of his story I had originally been considering. But I fused them well enough I think. My goal was to make him interesting enough for me, but make him acceptable to Swoops.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2005)

Again Mr Fenris, I do like.  Stat that bad boy up...


----------



## Fenris (Oct 3, 2005)

Alright Bront, here is your Mr. Arrow   

Trav'nul

Background
[sblock]
Trav'nul was raised in his tribe of half-orcs in the Berdrage Mountains. He grew up much as did all members of the tribe, fighting and raiding. Until the raided too far into Felengar and the raiding party was overtaken by a Felengarian army unit. Trav'nul was captured and put on trial. His punishment was slavery, and was placed aboard a Felengarian naval galley, The Golden Spear, as a rower. Trav'nul served four long years as a rower, longer than most, his great strength and hearty health kept him alive when many of his fellow rowers, mostly human Felengaian criminals perished. Though he was a slave, he felt that he was treated not unkindly. He did what he was told to do and did it without complaint. The captain of the ship, Joseph Derchold, wasn't cruel, he needed slaves to row his ship into combat and felt that this was a way for men to redeem their lives a pay back their debt to society rather than a terminal sentence. Few made it through their sentences to achieve freedom because of the brutal nature of the slave holds however. Captain Derchold would often inspect the slaves and pat Trav'nul on the shoulder, laughing, telling him to take it easy as the coxwain was complaining the ship was listing to port!

Then came the raid by the pirates. The Golden Spear was hauling a load of payrolls and someone must have tipped off one of the local pirates, as they normally had good sense to leave military vessels alone. But they came loaded for bear and attacked hard and fast. As the pirates boarded the Golden Spear, they opened the slaves galley and released the slaves to get them to fight with them. Most of the men were very tired from the hard row they had just had trying to get away. Trav'nul, though was still strong. As he stood now free of his chains, he thought about his situation. He hadn't liked being a slave, but he had been treated better than a slave would have been in his tribe. And the captain was decent man and would visit them occasionally and from what he had heard from other slaves, they weren't beaten as they were on other ships. Trav'nul came to realize that Captain Derchold was truly his new tribe chief, and this ship was his tribe. So as the chains came off, Trav'nul decided to do what he could to help his tribe. Up on deck, things were chaotic and the fighting was intense. Bodies were scattered everywhere, neither side had a clear advantage in the fight. Suddenly the hatch to the slaves rowing area opened. The pirates cheered for they thought that the tide would turn in their favor now. But from the hold only Trav'nul emerged, with a bloody sabre taken from a pirate. He charged down upon Captain Derchold and the Captain thought the end was nigh, but Trav'nul felled the Captain's opponent in one blow. He then bellowed a tribal chant from his youth and flew into a battle rage that quickly turned the tide for the Felengarians and Trav'nul was the first one over the ropes onto the pirate's ship. Captain Derchold had a policy of taking prisoners, and was a bit horrified to find that there were none to take. Once his sailors had found and calmed Trav'nul down, they found that not a pirate had survived on the other ship. They had a few prisoners who had the good sense to surrender when they were still on the Golden Spear, but the pirate ship was empty.

Captain Derchold called the slave before him. "What is your name?" the Captain asked. "Trav'nul" came the reply. "Why did you fight with us?" Trav'nul thought a minute before replying "The Captain has been kind to me even though I am a slave. This ship has been my home for four years. I have leaned how to speak your language here, and how to row very well. I was defending my home, my tribe" he added meekly. This time it was the Captain who had to pause to think. "Trav'nul, in light of the bravery and loyalty you have shown to this ship, this crew, the Felengarian crown, and most of all to me, I hereby declare your sentence to be fulfilled, you are no longer a slave." Trav'nul couldn't believe his ears, this was wonderful. "In addition" continued the Captain "Based upon your performance here, I would like to offer you a position as a marine aboard this vessel, if you wish to take it." Trav'nul was conflicted and overwhelmed, he had been given his freedom, he could go back to his people in the mountains now. But here he had the opportunity to serve this kind man further. His years at sea had open Trav'nul's eyes. He had always been a bright lad, the tribal elders knew it. The exposure to human culture showed there was much more to life than the mountains. So he accepted the position as a marine.

Over the next several years Trav'nul learned how to live on a ship, above decks. He was constantly learning new things. The Captain would instruct him in language, the security chief taught him better discipline in combat. They both worked very hard to get him to not kill every enemy outright. That concept took a while but Trav'nul eventually figured out they wanted prisoners, not just bodies. In his old tribe prisoners were just those that survived, but Captain Derchold sometimes wanted a man captured and disn't want to wait and see if he survived. He also found that he mere presence was enough to make some give up. The sailors taught him to swim and climb the riggings. Over all, the crew was very accepting of him. They had been there and saw him fight for them and save their lives. It didn't hurt that Trav'nul was affable and gregarious, nor that he was quick on the uptake. He wasn't like many of their expectations of a half-orc. Trav'nul became one of the most decorated marines in the Felengarian navy and was designated Captain Derchold's personal bodyguard. Trav'nul served for 3 years under Captian Derchold and was very happy. 

Reality came back quickly though. Captain Derchold retired, and the Golden Spear was given over to a new captain, one who didn't consider a half-orc good for anything expect a slave rower. Since Trav'nul had his freedom the new captain could only dismiss him from his ship. Trav'nul tried to find a new captain and a new ship to serve on, but even with recommendations from Captain Derchold, no one could see passed his skin, and no one would let him on their ships, not in the navy, nor in the merchant marine fleet.

Trav'nul was far too civilized now to head home to the Berdrage Mountains. Besides he liked the sea and it's life. He headed south to find some other employment, but at every port he stopped at, the answer was always the same, no room for half-orcs. He finally was desperate enough that he turned to piracy, joined with a pirate crew and set out aboard the Merry Cutthroat under Captain Carnwold. He did well at piracy. He had to let go of some of the restraints he learned as a marine, and he didn't care too much for that. This captain was pretty bloodthirsty. But Trav'nul rose through the ranks quickly enough, few dared to challenge him in combat and so he quickly became the number 2 on board. But he didn't care for the way Captain Carmwold ran his ship (no prisoners) and so left once he had a small stash of loot and started his own ship and recuited a small crew as would serve under a half-orc. His men found him to be a capable leader, once they forgot he was a half-orc and he ran his ship more in a military vien than most pirate ships probably. But he was fair and just and killed only when needed. His captaincy was put to the test when Captain Fontane and the Silver Sovereign sailed into range one day. Captian Fontane of course took umbrage at an upstart pirate and Trav'nul's crew was far less experianced, in a smaller, slower ship. The outcome was the Fontane took his goods, killed his crew and burned his boat. Fontane laughed as he set Trav'nul adrift in the dingy with no food or water, laughing about the inadequacy of a half-orc captain. Trav'nul did not give up though. He had no sail, no water and no food, but he had oars and by all the Seas could Trav'nul row, Four years of rowing trains your body to row, and so Trav'nul rowed and rowed without stop. A lesser man could have never made it back to shore, but Trav'nul did, barely.

Penniless and destitute, he went back and found his old captain. He told Captain Derchold of his problems, that no one would accept him or give him a chance to accept him. That because of it he had turned to piracy and what the outcome of that had been. Derchold looked at the young man searchingly. This half-orc, this savage had turned into a damned fine marine, one of the best he had seen. Only the Seas know how many time Trav'nul had saved his life. So the Captain comforted Trav'nul and said, "Listen my boy, someday you will find another captain like me, in fact you may be a captain again yourself! Now as for piracy, well there is a fine line between a pirate and a privateer. Now you didn't attack and Felengian ships did you? No? Good, then I don't consider you a pirate, and as long as you don't I never will. Remember you were a member of our great navy and respect that always. In the meantime, don't give up and don't despair. I have here a couple of things I no longer need. Why don't you have them" and the captain digs out an old sea chest and hands it to Trav'nul. Opening it Trav'nul finds and assortment of treasures. the old captain pulls out a large axe and says "This monster used to belong to the half-ogre pirate Blaxus, I think he called it the Deck Swabber, I know we kept trying to get you to use a sabre, but I know the weapon of your youth fits best in your hand. And this beauty right here" he says pulling out a breastplate, still shiny and polished though it had been in the chest " Is the armor of old Admiral Northing, he gave it to me when he retired, I was his second in command for many years you know. It did something screwy, that I can't remember now. He was a big man like you so it should fit. And this I won in a game so long ago I forgot from whom. But this bow was reputedly the possesion of the legendary giant pirate Y'goj, who sailed a ship of stone they say. I doubt that a bit, but few men can bend it though I wager you could." Trav'nul took the massive piece of wood, seven feet long and as think as his wrist, strung the bow and was just able to pull the string to his chin, never had he felt such a pull, his shoulders ached from it. "Yeah I think they called it The Ballista or some such, he he we had smaller ballistas on the Golden Spear! This last one my boy was a gift from my wife. She gave it to me when I recieved my commision. It is a family heirloom called Heat's Trust, and though this ring looks small, it will help protect you. Since I have no children of my own, I bequeth it to you. Oh and there's all kind of little trinkets like that in there, maybe not enough to get a new ship, but it's a start. But take it my boy they're yours. You've done quiet a bit for me and it seems you need a little more help than most to make it. My advice is to head south. The further you get away from the mountains, perhaps people will accept you more. And the further south you are the less chance you have of running into a Felengarian frigate" the old man adds with a wink. The generosity of the captain overwhelms Trav'nul and he picks him up in a bear hug "All right put me down you lubber, now go on make your fortune. Try the port of Loridunne, they have a festival coming up soon. Many many ships will come to that port for the festival, I am sure a captain there will take you on board. Here let me write you a letter of recommendation if you want to get on with a legitimate ship, if you find a pirate crew, well I trust your judgement, it seems you aren't bloodythirsty enough for the worst of them"

[/sblock]

Appearance
[sblock]
Trav'nul is a large man, nearly seven feet tall and 250 pounds of muscle. Years of rowing have given him enormous shoulders and arms. His grayish skin, jutting jaw and protruding teeth leave no question as to his race. Yet, his coarse black hair is neatly cropped in a miltary fashion. And his outfit (blue jacket with gold brocade, white pants with green trim, a green tricorner hat, and polished black boots) greatly resembles a Felengian naval uniform, complete with a sabre at his side, and is always spotless. The huge greataxe slung over his shoulder reminds people that he is, though a half-orc. The last piece of the dichotomy is that Trav'nul speaks common perfectly in the distinctive clipped accent of Felangaria.
[/sblock]

Character
[sblock]
Name: Trav'nul
Class: Barbarian 5/Fighter 2/Rogue 1
Race: Half Orc
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: 
Age: 30
Gender: Male
Height: 6'10”
Weight: 250
Eyes: Black
Hair: Black
Skin: Gray

Ability Scores: Str: 18/Dex: 14/Con: 14/Int: 12/Wis: 13/Cha: 12 
HP: 82 (1d6+5d12+2d10 +16 Con)
AC: 22 (+2 Dex, +8 armor + 2 def)
Init: +2 (+2 dex) 
BAB: +7/+2
Saves: Fort: +9/Ref: +5/Will: + 2
Move: 40’
Weight Allowance: Light 100, Medium 200, Heavy 300, Pull 1500, Lift 300.

Attacks: 
Deck Swabber Greataxe +3    +14/+9 1d12+9 20/x3
The Ballista Composite Mighty (+4) Long Bow+1 of Distance +9 1d8+5 20/x3 range 220 ft
Military Sabre  +11/+6 1d6+4 18-20/x2

Racial Abilities:
• Darkvision: Half-orcs (and orcs) can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and half-orcs can function just fine with no light at all.
• Orc Blood: For all effects related to race, a half-orc is considered an orc.

Class Abilities: 
Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding, Fast Movement, Illiteracy, Rage 2/Day (7 rounds), Uncanny Dodge, Improved Uncanny Dodge, Trap Sense +1

Feats: 
Endurance, Power Attack, Cleave, Improved Unarmed Combat, Imporved Grapple

Skills: ( Ranks + Misc.) 
Balance +9 (5 + 2 Syn)
Climb +10 (+12) (6 + 2 Syn w/rope)
Intimidate +9 (8)
Jump +10 (6 + 2 Syn)
Knowledge:War +6 (5)
Listen +5 (4)
Prof: Sailor +5 (4)
Prof: Gambler +5 (4)
Spot +5 (4)
Swim +10 (6)
Tumble +10 (6 + 2 Syn)
Use Rope +7 (5)

Languages: 
Common, Half-orc, Gnoll

Gear: (Total weight: w) 
8,800 gp Mighty (+4) Comp Longbow +1 of Distance- The Ballista
13,350 gp Mithril Breastplate +3 
18,320 gp Great axe +3 -Deck Swabber
8,000 gp Ring of Protection+2-Heart's Trust 
Military Sabre
3 tailored uniforms
Letter of Recommendation
Two iron strong boxes with very good locks
10,000 in gems, jewels and coins
-5,000 gp coins
-1,500 gp ruby necklace
-1,000 gp emerald ring
-1,000 gp ruby tiara
-1,000 gp sapphire broach
-500 gp mother of pearl hair comb

[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

He's hired, now go swab the deck.

No, not our deck!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 3, 2005)

BTW Bront, waiting for a post from you/and or others on how to tackle the city 

...no rush...


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

Sorry, been kind of out of it.  Need to ship some e-bay stuff, and just got back from the dentist after being out of town last week.  I'll try to folow up tonight or tomorow


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 6, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Alright Bront, here is your Mr. Arrow
> 
> Trav'nul
> 
> ...




Can you edit your RG posting of Ramses and put this in instead?  Thanks.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 6, 2005)

Did and done sir.


And to Bront:



O CAPTAIN! my Captain! our fearful trip is done;   
The ship has weather’d every rack, the prize we sought is won;   
The port is near, the bells I hear, the people all exulting,   
While follow eyes the steady keel, the vessel grim and daring:   
    But O heart! heart! heart!          
      O the bleeding drops of red,   
        Where on the deck my Captain lies,   
          Fallen cold and dead ('cause he failed to post)


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry, training a new guy at work, and was ripped awake right now, I'll post tonight, I promise


----------



## Fenris (Oct 6, 2005)

No problem, just a gentle reminder.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 16, 2005)

Just holding off a bit Bront, to see if others are still with us and posting...


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

No problem, don't want to outrun them


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 19, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Just holding off a bit Bront, to see if others are still with us and posting...




Just finally got my computer up and running after my prolonged move.  Will get on it!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 19, 2005)

I just wanna make sure everyone is with us at this point, some people haven't posted in a while and I don't want to get ahead of them if they still want to play.


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

Hyper is floating around still (Not sure if he's waiting for something to post IC or not), I'm here.  Ferrix and Fenris are here, and Icycool.  That's all 5.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hyper is floating around still (Not sure if he's waiting for something to post IC or not).




Lukda does actually need to respond to the timetable of events she's come across... I just haven't had a chance to draft something suitable.

I keep meaning to when I have a free moment...

-Hyp.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 20, 2005)

I was wondering about the status of two players, one slow or non-poster I can handle, but this game has been going on a while and now with two slow posters...well....


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 20, 2005)

I've been moving... sorry Phoenix...  I'll get on the updates now that I've a permanent place of residence.


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 20, 2005)

Just a note to say that I'm still posting, and I hope I'm not one of the slow posters ...


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 20, 2005)

*chuckle* Bart's got himself an audience.  I'll get that story rolled out either tomorrow or Saturday, gotta make it up first.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 21, 2005)

I'd hope to see more constant posts in the game, I like to post once per day (or every two days when I'm tied up).  If that's too fast for people just give me a yell.


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 25, 2005)

Apologies for the lateness of Bart's story, I've been getting "Gateway couldn't be found" errors for the last couple of days.  I thought EnWorld was down, but I see that people have posted to it in the last couple of days, so I don't know what was up.

As a result, Bart's story is a bit longer than I originally intended.  Also, it is entirely fabricated (a nice way of saying B.S.).


----------



## Bront (Oct 25, 2005)

It was down for 30 hours due to Wilma


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 25, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It was down for 30 hours due to Wilma




You know, I didn't even think of that.  Glad to see it is back up.


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 25, 2005)

What.

The.

Hell.

That's it, Bart's _next_ story is going to be how the hold of the _Moon Goddess_ magically filled up with unclaimed gold, and Bart retired as the happy ruler of Lornidunne!


----------



## Bront (Oct 25, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> What.
> 
> The.
> 
> ...



*Goes back to read*

Yes, that will be your next story.  Don't forget to mention that Swoops is the head Priest Overseeer of the Sisters of the Order of Matrice.


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 26, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> *Goes back to read*
> 
> Yes, that will be your next story.  Don't forget to mention that Swoops is the head Priest Overseeer of the Sisters of the Order of Matrice.




Aye Cap'n!


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 28, 2005)

I'd just like to point out that the fight Bart is currently embroiled in is on the docks right in front of the Moon Goddess, and that Bart shouted out for help.

Help would be appreciated from anyone who heard him.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 28, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> I'd just like to point out that the fight Bart is currently embroiled in is on the docks right in front of the Moon Goddess, and that Bart shouted out for help.
> 
> Help would be appreciated from anyone who heard him.




Um, without looking back I seem to recall that the docks were full and the Moon Goddess had to anchor out and use the long boats........


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2005)

Where is a'Shelys on his way back from his meeting with the Seer at this point?  On the boat already?  I don't exactly know.


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> I'd just like to point out that the fight Bart is currently embroiled in is on the docks right in front of the Moon Goddess, and that Bart shouted out for help.
> 
> Help would be appreciated from anyone who heard him.



An Irate captain summoned me, and I'm on my way.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 29, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Um, without looking back I seem to recall that the docks were full and the Moon Goddess had to anchor out and use the long boats........




That is correct, a'Shelys is at the ship at the moment (and so out of range), Swoops will arrive when he arrives...


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 29, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Um, without looking back I seem to recall that the docks were full and the Moon Goddess had to anchor out and use the long boats........




Ah yes, I'd forgotten.  Well then, where was I?  Oh yes, "Back ye cursed fools!  Back I say..."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm out of town for the weekend... I'll try to get a post up for Lukda before I leave.

-Hyp.


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I'm out of town for the weekend... I'll try to get a post up for Lukda before I leave.
> 
> -Hyp.



We look forward to seeing you in a dress Hyp


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 3, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I'm out of town for the weekend... I'll try to get a post up for Lukda before I leave.
> 
> -Hyp.




I'm just going to assume that the day will be spent looking, the events will be occuring on the next day as well Hyp


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Does that mean I don't have to meet Cassandra Tonight, but tomorow night?

Edit: You should edit the thread to say "Calling all players" just to make sure you know who you stil have.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Does that mean I don't have to meet Cassandra Tonight, but tomorow night?
> 
> Edit: You should edit the thread to say "Calling all players" just to make sure you know who you stil have.




Cassandra won't be going anywhere in a hurry  gotta let a girl wait on you sometimes...


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Cassandra won't be going anywhere in a hurry  gotta let a girl wait on you sometimes...



True, but he gave his word, and that means a lot to Swoops.

Oh well.


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

I think we're all sorta waiting for the next day.  I'm out of things to do till I can head back to shore.


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 16, 2005)

Bart is waiting for the next day.  He's pretty much done what he's wanted to do, and is now waiting on Swoops to give the next order.  In the meantime, consider him to be dancing around the ship, fiddling and singing like an old fool.


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

Well, we're supposed to be heading back to the next day, so end the day as needed Pheonix.


----------



## Bront (Dec 29, 2005)

Phoenix, given your other impending issues, I take it this means that Seas is done for?


----------

